# Someguys Perpetual Parabolic SCROG Cabinet grow (trying to actually keep a journal)



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

SO! I suck at journal keeping but I am going to give it a real try. RIU has helped me a TON on my journey to becoming a half-way competent grower. This site has supplied me with the know-how and inspiration to supply me and my girl with great weed. It keeps getting better as I dial it in too.  

Enough BS heres the nitty gritty. Some history pictures of some past grows in the cabinet:

One of the first rounds with the cabinet:


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

DONT post till I come up to the current pics


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

Here are some Shots of the first time with a flat screen. This was a Misty mom that was a little sick when going to flower and it lost most of its foliage. Still more successful than previous try's (yield was 2.5oz). This was the first time flowering with Hempy too. 






















As you can see... not GREAT, but still the buds tasted good and got us ripped, and we didn't pay for it... I start getting back to the quality I was doing in my closet soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

Now we get in to the last round with a flat screen Flourescent scrog with barely rooted misty clones from flower and 220w of t-5 compact:


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

At the same time I was doing the experiment with the flat scrog under flouro, I was also doing my first dished/parabolic SCROG under my 400w hps:





































The last 4 pics are from week 4 of flower, Harvest was over a qp but I'm lazy and didn't take pics. I will try to be better about weekly updates this journal


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

Finally! My current setup and grow. Right now I have 2 phenos of PPP and one final Misty mom flowering on a flat scrog using 220watts of compact t-5 lighting.

All of my grows are hempy now (except I use 100% perlite). It is such an easy method. Currently these are the products I am using:

Hygrozyme
Fox Farm Grow Big Hydroponic 
Fox Farm Tiger Bloom
Fox Farm Big Bloom --Just ran out...
Super Thrive
molasses
Gravity
Purple Maxx
--I also Use PH adjusters and pens but have not bought a TDS yet, but have been fine without.

SOON!! I will be using BMO (Blue Mountain Organics) Full line of Organic root stimulator and fertilizers.

Anyway, on with the pictures. Here is my veg area, not very big but I make it work. I am using all cool blue spirals at 23 watt x 5 (115w for math challenged)...  I use LST, and topping to get bonzai bushes going. I also kind of cycle out the flouro flower chamber to a veg chamber when needed. I try to make the space work as best I can...LOL.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

Here are the pics of the flat scrog. As I said, this becomes a larger veg chamber if need be. I only have to produce enough bud to keep 2 people in constant supply... so I am on no chart or time schedule.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

Here is the parabolic scrog under the 400w hps. I have 2 phenotypes of PPP in this one. One on each side. In the middle is blue mystic. Pictures are worth a thousand words. BTW the pics are some with the hps and some without it on. It is also raised so the shots are better, it is normally 12" or so from the tops.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 9, 2009)

OK! The above 3 post brings us current so post away!!! 

Every thing in flower is at 2weeks of 12/12. The monster bonzai in veg is bagseed, but my bagseed is usually pretty dank  It is female and showed sex in veg. She will be big by the time flowering comes. I will take clones from the flowering plants very soon, that is what the empty bed of perlite is for in the veg chamber. If you have questions ask away and Ill do my best to answer. I am going to make every effort to update weekly. 

Man... that was a lot of work. Im gonna go vape a half a dozen bags.


----------



## Mammath (May 10, 2009)

Hey SG, nice history mate.
Lookin forward to watching this one, glad you started a journal.
There a bit of work but you should show of your works.
I love the parabolic set up 
Every things looking sweet for 2 weeks in, heaps of bud sites and a full screen 
All the best mate, I'm pulling up a chair and settling in


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey SG, nice history mate.
> Lookin forward to watching this one, glad you started a journal.
> There a bit of work but you should show of your works.
> I love the parabolic set up
> ...


Thanks!! I am REALLY excited about this go around. This should get interesting. The stems are as big as my thumb.  Thanks for stopping in, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

BUMP 4 looks


----------



## Mammath (May 10, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Here is the parabolic scrog under the 400w hps. I have 2 phenotypes of PPP in this one. One on each side. In the middle is blue mystic. Pictures are worth a thousand words. BTW the pics are some with the hps and some without it on. It is also raised so the shots are better, it is normally 12" or so from the tops.


Allow me to bump some pics!

There's gonna be a lot of bud there SG


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Allow me to bump some pics!
> 
> There's gonna be a lot of bud there SG


I Know! Its gonna be awesome. I am not tying them down anymore... or not much. The goal from now on will be to maintain an even canopy and to trim excess under the screen here and there. I want 6zips from the parabolic screen and 4 from the flat one.... LOL! everyone has to have goals right? 

I should let motif and a few others know I got my shit together I suppose


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Oh FUCK YEAH!!!

I wanna watch...

I remember you first grow! Inspirational!!!!

Dude, thanks for the link!!!!

Respect!

I was about to delete my pics... but I will wait until you have a chance to check them out...

Great to have you Back SomeGuy!!!

Cheers...

GB.






https://www.rollitup.org/2472376-post115.html


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh FUCK YEAH!!!
> 
> I wanna watch...
> 
> ...


Welcome! Your pics look awesome. You are growing some dank ass buds. Hopefully I can rally this time around and make a showing.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Seems like you are well on your way my friend...lol...

Thanks for the compliment...

This perpetual harvest is a far cry from the old Aerogarden days...lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

I'm gonna go read every thing again real careful and I'll be back with some questions...

Check you later...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm gonna go read every thing again real careful and I'll be back with some questions...
> 
> Check you later...


Sweet. Im going to get some dinner to cook for my girls and then Ill log on to see if I can answer them. LOL


----------



## tom__420 (May 10, 2009)

Sweet looking grows man, I really like your setup. Where did you purchase that white screen you used for the parabolic scrog? It looks like it is a lot easier to use than the poultry netting that I have now. If you got a chance let me know... I'm pulling up a chair for this journal dude


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2009)

Great lookin grows man, I love the parabolic scrog!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Sweet looking grows man, I really like your setup. Where did you purchase that white screen you used for the parabolic scrog? It looks like it is a lot easier to use than the poultry netting that I have now. If you got a chance let me know... I'm pulling up a chair for this journal dude


Welcome aboard Tom! My wife got them for me. But I think you can get them at walmart. They would be assembled into a sort of cabinet thing but they are easy to bend into shape and they hold form well. The squares are 1.5"x1.5"... about. and each is 14"x14" square. I have almost 4 square feet of screen.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Great lookin grows man, I love the parabolic scrog!!



Thanks! This is looking to be the best grow in the cabinets yet. I am excited to see it explode. These strains all run about 8.5 weeks, the misty runs for 7.5. This is the most bud sites Ive seen running this setup.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

Here are some shots of the stems of my plants. The first several are of the 3 under the dished screen and the others are under the flouro flat screen. The ones under the flat screen are in 2gl trashcans and the ones under the hps are in 6gl. 

BTW, the clones were taken in flower, they do the crazy branching thing like this when you take clones that are budding. and revert them back to veg. Its a really good strategy to get crazy tops.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

*CLONING in FLOWER*.... a how-to 

I like to clone in flower since it creates some crazy branching. The lower branches are best but tops will clone. But why take away a top??? I wait till two or three weeks into flower to take my clones... sometimes earlier depending on my schedule... Im on no regime or time line to get things done, which makes it all more enjoyable for me... so heres what I do:

I first get my stuff together:

Rooting powder
Razor
rockwool soaked in solution of hygrozyme, grow big and superthrive
bed of perlite in flat hempy soaked in same solution:











I make a small hole in the rockwool for my clone's stem with a paperclip... sometimes I wiggle it to make it bigger. Then I get my cuttings from the lower section of the plant. I shave the stem and roll it in powder and stick the clone in the rockwool. Voila! CLONED... LOL



























Then I nesstle them into the bed of perlite/hempy bucket and cover them for humidity. Then I wait till new growth starts and I screw the lights in above them to help them grow. Clones dont need much light to start with.












Its that simple


----------



## Tatan (May 11, 2009)

Very impressive... I´m looking forward to seeing your grow develop.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Very impressive... I´m looking forward to seeing your grow develop.



Thanks! me too.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

WOW!

No questions mate... just MAD PROPS!!!

I can't wait to see this down the road...lol...

Cheers!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WOW!
> 
> No questions mate... just MAD PROPS!!!
> 
> ...



I feel in my groove with all these 3 strains so in 12/12 I just kinda feel on auto-pilot. Thanks for the Props! 

You wouldn't believe it, but at one point I was really frustrated with the cabinets and wanted to quit. I just couldn't get it to produce and I had some bunk genetics. The closet I had setup before was SOOOOO roomy in comparison. My girl convinced me to be patient and keep at it, so much props to her for supporting my hobby. 

I owe a lot to internet research and the people who have cataloged their grows and experiences. I will say that for my purposes SCROG is probably the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2009)

I should give credit where it is due. This thread helped me a bunch and is obviously a big source of inspiration for my setup. Takes time but its worth looking at all of his pics.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=25086

I looked through at this one too:

http://hydrobuds.net/Apollo.html

Personally, cabinet growing is hard. I wish I had a whole room to mess around with, but I don't/probably never will. These guys above made it look easy.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 12, 2009)

Updates are coming Friday! Thats the 3rd week of Flower! Everything is humming along. They are growing like..... ya..well.... WEEDS....LOL


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 13, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Updates are coming Friday! Thats the 3rd week of Flower! Everything is humming along. They are growing like..... ya..well.... WEEDS....LOL


SomeGuy,
What is up, just read the whole thing here, and have to say.....WOW!

I couldn't believe reading this thing because I also have two phenos of PPP, from nirvana, going. And have done the re-veg on clones from flowering plants. It is crazy how they branch off!

Awesome grow man, i'm here to watch! +rep!!
edit: It wouldn't let me give you rep......have i given you rep before?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2009)

Hey lilmafia! Glad to have you on board with me. My two phenos are drastically different BTW. One is kinda medium density but the crystal content and taste make up for it... plus the plant is a good yielder. The other one is tighter buds, less visable crystal content and not as sweet of a taste. I did not clone the 2nd pheno this time, so it is on its last round. I also have the bagseed bush going in the veg chamber just for a change of pace. when it comes to bud variety is the spice of life.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 13, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey lilmafia! Glad to have you on board with me. My two phenos are drastically different BTW. One is kinda medium density but the crystal content and taste make up for it... plus the plant is a good yielder. The other one is tighter buds, less visable crystal content and not as sweet of a taste. I did not clone the 2nd pheno this time, so it is on its last round. I also have the bagseed bush going in the veg chamber just for a change of pace. when it comes to bud variety is the spice of life.


True, my one ppp had crazy looking buds. 
They are a page or two back in my last grow journal...#1.

Good luck on this journal man, it does get hard to keep updated on this thing.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Good luck on this journal man, it does get hard to keep updated on this thing.


Thanks man. Good lookin grows. I LOVE hempy. I use all perlite but I think its pretty much the same. SOOOO easy. 

I will need the interest to keep me posting updates, so I appreciate you pulling up a chair. This time around is gonna be pretty good I think . 

BTW! That bag seed bush is going to be huge by the time I flower it. Its not scheduled for 12/12 till mid august.

MMMM These beers and bags go good together. Maybe Ill take some early teaser pics while I feed tonight.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 14, 2009)

UPDATE!!! I know what I need to keep ya all interested! PICS!!! 

I flushed yesterday, feeding tonight. This is the Flouro flat scrog. Looking pretty damn good if you ask me. All of the girls got big haircuts under the screen. I have to do this with the canopy so dense. If I didnt I would leave my scrog open to mold and other issues. Air MUST be able to travel through the screen. Air movement is critical in a Scrog grow.


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

Some guy...very impressive grows...love seein the different stages all in 1 compilation..seriously impressive budz offf small areas..PeaCe


----------



## SomeGuy (May 14, 2009)

This is the HPS parabolic scrog. Doing well, grew several inches above the screen in this 3rd week. Stretch has mostly stopped and buds are setting in.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Some guy...very impressive grows...love seein the different stages all in 1 compilation..seriously impressive budz offf small areas..PeaCe



Thanks mang. Appreciate the Kudos. This will be my best round yet. I am finally getting this small space growing down. I want 6oz minimum from the hps scrog and 4 from the flouro flat scrog. Think I can make it?


----------



## Tatan (May 14, 2009)

Thats awesome man... you really got it down... plants ae really pretty congrats !
Looking forward to seeing how they develop... great going man


----------



## motif (May 14, 2009)

that is so damn sekC !

How long did you veg them for??

6 zips between 3 plants under hps..

What watt is the hps??

I would say its do-able if both those are sufficient?

+rep mane


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Thats awesome man... you really got it down... plants ae really pretty congrats !
> Looking forward to seeing how they develop... great going man



Thanks! Another couple of weeks and it will look really crazy.  mmmmm Budzzzzz


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2009)

motif said:


> that is so damn sekC !
> 
> How long did you veg them for??
> 
> ...


I vegged for 5 weeks using LST in 2 gl cans and then for 2 weeks under the screen in the 6gl cans. So 7 weeks total. HPS is 400w. I think more is doable really. 1oz per plant is pretty normal but these are some big plants... Doesnt really matter tbh. Its all for fun...LOL THANKS!.. and welcome to my journal!


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

shit with ur apparent skill set... I def c u gettn ur quto.. i say more like a half P, from ur HPS gauging from my grows..i use a 400sunsys HPS ...i dont know bout ur yield for ur floro grow..ive never used all out floros for budding, either way ur grow, is clean, looking good, and much knowledge is put out there on scrogging with hydro mediums in your thread...Good looking out and congrats on a bad ass setup...jsut imagine how tight ur setup will be when u go big!

anyways stop by my journal if u get a min...later someguy


SomeGuy said:


> Thanks mang. Appreciate the Kudos. This will be my best round yet. I am finally getting this small space growing down. I want 6oz minimum from the hps scrog and 4 from the flouro flat scrog. Think I can make it?


----------



## motif (May 15, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I vegged for 5 weeks using LST in 2 gl cans and then for 2 weeks under the screen in the 6gl cans. So 7 weeks total. HPS is 400w. I think more is doable really. 1oz per plant is pretty normal but these are some big plants... Doesnt really matter tbh. Its all for fun...LOL THANKS!.. and welcome to my journal!


damn 7 weeks vegging? i bet those just POPPED when you switched to 12/12!

yeah i def think you will get more like 3 zips per plant


----------



## cackpircings (May 15, 2009)

Nice man.... Very home made that is the way I like to see it. You are doing a great job training the plants. How long have you been scroging?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2009)

****weird double post thing happened*****


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shit with ur apparent skill set... I def c u gettn ur quto.. i say more like a half P, from ur HPS gauging from my grows..i use a 400sunsys HPS ...i dont know bout ur yield for ur floro grow..ive never used all out floros for budding, either way ur grow, is clean, looking good, and much knowledge is put out there on scrogging with hydro mediums in your thread...Good looking out and congrats on a bad ass setup...jsut imagine how tight ur setup will be when u go big!
> 
> anyways stop by my journal if u get a min...later someguy


Thanks for the compliments. Someday... Ill be able to go big.... Maybe...LOL. But if I can keep me supplied thats enough to make me smile. I got a qp solid from my last curved scrog and the plants were smaller and the screen was only filled a fraction of what it is now. I think 2-3 zips per plant would be possible... time will tell

Thanks for the invite to your Jrnl. Ill stop by tonight after work and check it out. 



motif said:


> damn 7 weeks vegging? i bet those just POPPED when you switched to 12/12!
> 
> yeah i def think you will get more like 3 zips per plant


Well, these are clones going this time. so i cut them at about 2 weeks into flower on the last batch and then had a two week delay for some veg before going 12/12 again. I find if I lst the plants and then veg them into the screen for two weeks that it produces better. If I get 3zips per plant I will be doing the happy dance all over the place. 



cackpircings said:


> Nice man.... Very home made that is the way I like to see it. You are doing a great job training the plants. How long have you been scroging?


Thanks! I train the plants with LST while the others are flowering under the screen. This way I can have them spend less time eating up my space vegging into the screen. I think I have been messing around with scrog for about 6-8 months. I am just getting it down really. Thanks for coming by my journal!


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2009)

I love scrog grows!! I was gonna scrog some of my plants this grow, but I needed to be able to move them if necessary. I'm hoping some time either towards the end of this year, or the beginning of next year to set up a single plant scrog with a 4x4 screen under a 600w HPS. Let her veg to fill the screen, and flower that bitch out, should have a good yield. I just love the way scrogs grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I love scrog grows!! I was gonna scrog some of my plants this grow, but I needed to be able to move them if necessary. I'm hoping some time either towards the end of this year, or the beginning of next year to set up a single plant scrog with a 4x4 screen under a 600w HPS. Let her veg to fill the screen, and flower that bitch out, should have a good yield. I just love the way scrogs grow.



I do too. It is a really good style for max yield with fewer plants. It might take a few times to get it down good but the work with it gets less and less each time. Go for it, you will be happy you did.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

UPDATE. I fed last night and took some pics. First, here are the clones and my one vegging bagseed. The clones will probably be fully rooted in another week.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

Here are Shots of the Parabolic Scrog. On the left side I had a hot spot because there was so much under growth. I had to remove some more to get air flowing through that part of the screen again! All seems good now even with summer weather taking hold. After this is done I wont start another run till Late august or early sept. Enjoy!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

Here are the shots of the flat screen under the compact t-5s. Looks really snowy!  These are actually almost at 4 weeks as they were flipped to 12/12 a little before the hps scrog. This was so don't over load my bud dryer during harvest time.


----------



## tom__420 (May 18, 2009)

Pics looks awesome dude... See keeping a journal isn't too hard haha
I see that you use the green twist ties to tie down your plant





I use the same technique to down my plants. I'm glad to see someone else is thinking the same way I am lol +rep if it lets me


----------



## Mammath (May 18, 2009)

Lookin good SG


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Tom.  I am trying here...LOL At least I have a few of ya on board for the ride with me. I really like using the green twisty ties. They come in a pack of two rolls at the dollar store.  I use LST on my plants to get them ready for the screen. It takes a little more time to work all the existing foilage into the screen, but I only have to have them veg into it for a week or two this way. Week four is going to look pretty good I think


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Lookin good SG


Thanks Mammath! My smile is very big...LOL


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2009)

Great update man, those girls are all looking great. Looks like you've got excellent coverage of your screen.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Great update man, those girls are all looking great. Looks like you've got excellent coverage of your screen.


----------



## Tatan (May 18, 2009)

Yeah.. very nice Someguy. This is the first scrog ive seen, so im really curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 18, 2009)

thats how you keep our attention man!

That stuff looks awesome, I love the parabolic screen, Might try that next round!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Yeah.. very nice Someguy. This is the first scrog ive seen, so im really curious to see how it turns out.





lilmafia513 said:


> thats how you keep our attention man!
> 
> That stuff looks awesome, I love the parabolic screen, Might try that next round!


Thanks guys!! I'm glad I can pay back this community with some information. It seems like very little to me but if it helps any one other person have a successful grow with limited space I will be happy. I think both of you would enjoy the scrog technique, I have tried lots of different styles of growing in small spaces and this is what works best for me. The primary thing is that I have WAY less plants to get the same amount or more of bud from.... For me, that's peace-of-mind.


----------



## motif (May 19, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> For me, that's peace-of-mind.


hah hell yeah bro 

Sorry if i missed it, but do you ever change the res? Or do you have drains on those trash cans?

I wanna do scrog but i cant find out the way yall do it hydro when you gotta lift the lid to change the water and what not but without fucking it all up


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2009)

motif said:


> hah hell yeah bro
> 
> Sorry if i missed it, but do you ever change the res? Or do you have drains on those trash cans?
> 
> I wanna do scrog but i cant find out the way yall do it hydro when you gotta lift the lid to change the water and what not but without fucking it all up


I hand water the hempy buckets every 3rd day. Sometimes I go every other day. The pan just cathes run off. I feed with a turkey baster.


----------



## Mammath (May 19, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I hand water the hempy buckets every 3rd day. Sometimes I go every other day. The pan just cathes run off. I feed with a turkey baster.


I just had this picture in my mind.
Very hi-tech bro 

I'm sure that works just fine SG.
The hempy style is a winner.
Watering when they need it is perfect


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I just had this picture in my mind.
> Very hi-tech bro
> 
> I'm sure that works just fine SG.
> ...



LOL... I know! Sooo Hi-tech...LOL. Hempy buckets are just too easy man. Ive tried all sorts of hydro in the cabinets and this is just the least amount or work with this style. I think I seriously "work" on my op no more than 3 hrs a week. 

Also, for added information: Here is how I go about my schedule...

1st day: nutrient mix
4th day: nutrient mix
7th day: plain water 
10th day: Nutrient mix
13th day: Nutirent mix
16th day: FLUSH

...........Start all over


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2009)

motif said:


> hah hell yeah bro
> 
> Sorry if i missed it, but do you ever change the res? Or do you have drains on those trash cans?
> 
> I wanna do scrog but i cant find out the way yall do it hydro when you gotta lift the lid to change the water and what not but without fucking it all up



I forgot to mention above that if you doing dwc or swc you can fashion a screen that is attached to your lid. That you you just move the whole shamole all at once. I have also seen recirculating systems that they change it all out from the remote res. I bet you could come up with something pretty easy 

Oh.. and there are drains on the trashcan. They are 2" up from the bottom and face the back of the cabinet. LOL it was late when I first answered, thereby missing half of the darn question..LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2009)

Imma fan dood . We have limited height space as well and are thinking about doing a sgrog . So after the plants get 3 or 4 inches high you put the scrog on . Then do you just top them or do you tie them over ? I am obviously a noob and have read the journal but there are a couple of things I'm not quiet sure about . Your grow looks great and will give me a goal to work towards !


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Imma fan dood . We have limited height space as well and are thinking about doing a sgrog . So after the plants get 3 or 4 inches high you put the scrog on . Then do you just top them or do you tie them over ? I am obviously a noob and have read the journal but there are a couple of things I'm not quiet sure about . Your grow looks great and will give me a goal to work towards !


I usually grow the plant to 4 nodes high (around 3-4" usually) and then top it so they split into two main stalks. 

Then I LST (low stress training) or tie them down to the pot. This makes all the smaller branching get bigger and helps the plant to have more "tops". 

After one round with the scrog is done flowering I re-pot the one vegging into bigger hempy buckets and untie all the lst I did. At this time I work the plant into the screen a bit. I let them veg for two weeks under the screen and then flip the lights to 12/12 again. so instead of constant I have a break of two weeks between flowering sessions. 

Hope that answers any initial questions. If you need specifics just list your questions and I will do my best.  OH... and welcome!


----------



## motif (May 19, 2009)

whats a hempy bucket entail??

and what do i need to install a drain??


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2009)

motif said:


> whats a hempy bucket entail??
> 
> and what do i need to install a drain??


Here is a link:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html

Hempys are way easy. I have no problems with root rot Like i did in dwc and growth is better/quicker than using soil. It is kind of a nice in-between


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 20, 2009)

hempy rocks its so easy!


----------



## motif (May 25, 2009)

hey you prolly already answered this but, where did you get your *screen*??? how can i find one already made?


----------



## btt (May 27, 2009)

Wow, awesome SCRoG! I plan on doing one soon!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2009)

motif said:


> hey you prolly already answered this but, where did you get your *screen*??? how can i find one already made?


 
They are from those slap together storage box things at wallmart. The kid ones come in different colors. I just bent mine into shape and used pieces of coat hanger to bind them together. Each piece of the screen is a 14" x 14" square with 1.5" grid.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2009)

btt said:


> Wow, awesome SCRoG! I plan on doing one soon!


 
good deal! they are very productive. Post in here when you start a journal with it.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Sorry no update. I had to go away for a little... The wife is taking care of things. I should be back for an update by next wkend. Shld be a big one since I took pics last week (week 4 end) but didnt have time to post b4 some things came up. Maybe the wife will take some pics this week so Ill just do a massive update. Thanks all for being patient. Some times unexpected crisis happen. 

BTW.. nothing bad with the law or anything, just personal stuff.  If you pray, I could use a few...


----------



## Mammath (May 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry no update. I had to go away for a little... The wife is taking care of things. I should be back for an update by next wkend. Shld be a big one since I took pics last week (week 4 end) but didnt have time to post b4 some things came up. Maybe the wife will take some pics this week so Ill just do a massive update. Thanks all for being patient. Some times unexpected crisis happen.
> 
> BTW.. nothing bad with the law or anything, just personal stuff.  If you pray, I could use a few...


I'm down SG...
All the best mate.


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2009)

We're with you man, hope things work out! See you when you get back, I'll smoke one for ya!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 29, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> We're with you man, hope things work out! See you when you get back, I'll smoke one for ya!




This is a great set-up.

I'm subscribed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

OK!! Im back. So here starts the updates. This is from the end of wk 4 going into week 5. I also started using BMO organics in combo with some of my other stuff.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is from early week 6. This brings us up to date on picture updates and we have one coming this weekend that will be end of week 6 / start of week 7. I will probably take them 9 weeks or so. Here is the Parabolic 400 cabinet, Enjoy:


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are the shots for week six in the flouro flower cabinet:


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are the clones we took a while ago. They are transplanted into 64oz cups and well on their way. The bush in the back is still doing awesome. It will be ready for flower right after the ones in the flouro cabinet are done.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>



Thanks Gypsy! Sorry to all who have been following for the long break in updates. Shit happens though.  Looks even better in person. I think I am finally getting this shit down in small spaces


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

It all looks BRILLIANT mate...

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 4, 2009)

I think thats one of the best jobs filling up the screen I have seen + rep


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It all looks BRILLIANT mate...
> 
> Congratulations!!!!





Smokiethebear said:


> I think thats one of the best jobs filling up the screen I have seen + rep



Thanks Guys! Glad you like.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking great SG.
Way to fill out a space mate.
Nugs are looking fantastic, great pics.
+ rep when I can


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking great SG.
> Way to fill out a space mate.
> Nugs are looking fantastic, great pics.
> + rep when I can


Thanks buddy, Im getting pretty happy right now. I'm doing gravity all this week and next then flushing out. I kinda play it by ear, but this batch seems to be doing really well despite a few spikes into the 90s. :-O


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey SG I have a few things I've been meaning to ask you.
I noticed when you did your clones you packed perlite around the cubes.
I was wondering why you do this?
Does it help in some way?
Also how do you water your clones?
How long before you see roots normally?

Just interested mate.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey SG I have a few things I've been meaning to ask you.
> I noticed when you did your clones you packed perlite around the cubes.
> I was wondering why you do this?
> Does it help in some way?
> ...


Well... since you ask 

I kinda use that whole Tupperware with perlite as a hempy bucket. I never water the rock wool directly and the perlite around the sides allows the roots to grow without getting air pruned at the sides of the cubes. I find that it helps for the cube to be moist but not wet. With the cube sitting just about a 1/2" above the res of the hempy bucket it maintains that moisture level. The roots grow uninhibited and I think they take to transplant quicker. I get roots within 10days coming out of the cube. A heavily rooted cube in two weeks or so. I find progressive increase in container size works best for me and allows me to control how much growth I get at different stages. Although... Ive had some huge plants in 64oz cups...LOL 

I also really like topping and LST as they keep the plant low and create a lot more available bud sites.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 5, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Well... since you ask
> 
> I kinda use that whole Tupperware with perlite as a hempy bucket. I never water the rock wool directly and the perlite around the sides allows the roots to grow without getting air pruned at the sides of the cubes. I find that it helps for the cube to be moist but not wet. With the cube sitting just about a 1/2" above the res of the hempy bucket it maintains that moisture level. The roots grow uninhibited and I think they take to transplant quicker. I get roots within 10days coming out of the cube. A heavily rooted cube in two weeks or so. I find progressive increase in container size works best for me and allows me to control how much growth I get at different stages. Although... Ive had some huge plants in 64oz cups...LOL
> 
> I also really like topping and LST as they keep the plant low and create a lot more available bud sites.


Someguy,
I do the same thing with my clones once i notice root growth coming from the cubes. If you bury them it also gives you a jumpstart on the time it takes to hit the rez.
when you transplant, hold the cube level with the top of the cup, so the roots dangle inside the cup above the mix.
Backfill around the roots, up to the cube, and bury part of the cube. It makes a runoff zone, so the water doesn't lay around the cube making it too wet. 
I notice almost NO transplant shock, or stop of growth by putting the roots directly in the rez, from transplant.

HEMPY ROCKS!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 6, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> HEMPY ROCKS!!!


I agree completely


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2009)

Well written, informative with pictures for proof, I'm subscribed. +rep


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Great job and thanx for the new pics . And yes I have been subscribed , and yes plus rep . We have a short head hiegth in our grow room as well . It is 6'5" , so we do have more than a closet . I am guessing short bushy plants are best in our situation . What strain works best in these conditions ? Out of ours I think Blue Dream is working the best right now .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

I find that if I manage it right almost any strain could be good under the screen. Its a great way to have big plants with a low profile.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

Here it is about 3/4 days into week 7. These will go till done... that will probably be about 9-10 weeks. These are the shots of the parabolic 400w hps scrog Enjoy the pics


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are the shots of the 220w compact t-5 fluorescent cabinet.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice man, those girls are looking sweet! I love the way scrogs grow. Im gonna try to incorporate it into my next grow. I'm gonna be running mostly WW clones from the mom I just harvested. I posted pics in my journal. I think it will turn out sweet. What type of yield you expecting from the HPS?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks! I love the Scrog. It has been the key to working with small spaces for me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 12, 2009)

Start of the 8th week tonight. Should I take some pics???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## snow4aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Some Guy,
Nice job and great pictures.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> OH YEAH!!!



Ill take some tonight. Its been some hell weeks. I am doing good to even keep up with this journal...LOL. I will for sure post by sunday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Some Guy,
> Nice job and great pictures.



Thanks! and welcome!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

Update! Start of Week 8. I have finished with the Gravity and now I am feeding this week and flushing next. Things are starting to become really dense. 

Here is the HPS Dished Scrog:


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

Here are the shots from the t-5 flat Scrog. I must say the bud in this cabinet just looks superb. I can say that without a doubt you can grow some quality bud with t-5 flouro. They are all very dense just maybe not as big as the hps. Here ya go


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

BTW. I looked it up and I am on day 52. I think they will go 65/70 total.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

DAMN! Dude!!!

That looks YUMMY!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> DAMN! Dude!!!
> 
> That looks YUMMY!!!!
> 
> Congratulations


Thanks Gypsy. Its been tough for me to stay on top of a journal, but I am trying. This is mostly organic Ferts at this point too!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> BTW. I looked it up and I am on day 52. I think they will go 65/70 total.


SWEEEEEEEET...I'm trying not to drool on my keyboard. What kind of bulbs are you running in the T5's?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

curious old fart said:


> SWEEEEEEEET...I'm trying not to drool on my keyboard. What kind of bulbs are you running in the T5's?


There are 2 55w at 6500k and 2 55w at 2700k. Thanks, and welcome to my journal.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 16, 2009)

wow.

They're beautiful.



those buds look like they will be nice fat NUGS when 
they're cured.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, this isn't a full update but more of a teaser. I took these at about 8.5 weeks. We hit the end of the 8th week today!!! Thats right! Tomorrow is the start of week 9... My scissors are getting warm 

OH! The girls got a BIG haircut. most of the upper big fan leaves were removed to let some light to the bottoms for the last week or so, it will help those buds become a little firmer. 

HPS Parabolic Scrog:





















Flourescent compact t-5 Scrog:


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey SG, way to grow mate.
You've filled out those screen nicely with some really choice buds.
They look really good.
Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2009)

Remember , your not just Some guy . Your the Guy who grew those Killa Budz !!!!!


----------



## Botanist Bob (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome grow, and unbelievable results from the fluro's.

You've given me hope, after i lost faith, that my Fluro SCROG would not yield anything worth smoking.

Quick question. Do you allow the plant to grow above the screen and then tuck it under the next piece of wire, effectively "weaving" it, over and under the screen? Or do you let each branch grow up through the screen and the push it back under, leaving all of the branches below the screen?

Great job mate

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2009)

Botanist Bob said:


> Awesome grow, and unbelievable results from the fluro's.
> 
> You've given me hope, after i lost faith, that my Fluro SCROG would not yield anything worth smoking.
> 
> ...


Hey man, glad I could help inspire you.  To answer, I grow it through the screen and then tie it down on top of the screen with the twisty ties. The twisty method seems to work better for me than the weaving. make sure you keep the area under the screen free of excess vegetation after the 2nd week of flower.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey SG, way to grow mate.
> You've filled out those screen nicely with some really choice buds.
> They look really good.
> Well done.





[email protected] said:


> Remember , your not just Some guy . Your the Guy who grew those Killa Budz !!!!!


Thanks guys. I am really happy. more pics to come soon. The flouro cab looks close, a grow buddy came over with a "Sour Berry" Clone and agreed that those are damn near done. I think I am scheduling the chop on that cab for wed night. The hps cab will go through till the weekend and then it will get chopped. At this point all they are getting is water.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2009)

Here are some pics from the hps parabolic scrog last night. Next update will probably be Thursday and then this weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 20, 2009)

It's a beautiful thing man.....

Your grow ROCKS!~!!

I can't wait to see it all finished...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's a beautiful thing man.....
> 
> Your grow ROCKS!~!!
> 
> I can't wait to see it all finished...


Thanks Gypsy. I haven't been able to be on a lot... barely keeping my journal up, but at least I keep updating. This batch is great and I am really happy. I know have SourBerry, PPP, Blue Mystic and one unknown for the next round. The very next time will be flouro only and then when it cools off again Ill go back to both. Thanks a ton for the support


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

I hear you on the heat...

My house is BLASTED with 24hours of sunlight for a while in the summer...

Radiant heat alone is a bitch...

It'll be good to have -30F air to work with again... I got spoiled last winter...


----------



## ChipotleChips (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow man your grow looks great. I gotta try this scrog method. How you make your cab, or where did you buy it from? Is it easy to keep it cool?


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 21, 2009)

That stadium style scrog is a thing of beauty man. F'n awesome job.


----------



## SirForest (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like a great set-up there. I also am eager to see the results here.


----------



## motif (Jun 21, 2009)

hey someguy, sorry if i missed it but are you flushing already? your buds look more ready than mine, and im thinking bout flushing now. Can you check out my journal? i just updated some pics


----------



## Ray Fox (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Someguy, this is a brilliant grow man. The innovative parabola style is really fantastic. rep!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

ChipotleChips said:


> Wow man your grow looks great. I gotta try this scrog method. How you make your cab, or where did you buy it from? Is it easy to keep it cool?



I picked up a small storage shed (plastic) lined it with insulation and then foamboard and painted white. I put intake holes for air at the bottom on the back of the cab and then vent plates over the holes on both inside and out. I just basically custom crafted the cabinets. They stay 10-15 dg hotter than ambient air temp with the lights on. If I was to do it again (I will someday) I would air cool the light and then use co2 and a room controller. Almost any cabinet can be turned into a grow cabinet, I recommend the DIY rather than buying premade. Cooling it is an issue when it gets hot, but if you keep the room the cabinet is in well ventilated you probably would not have problems. I could probably do with less light in my space. I get bleaching sometimes.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> That stadium style scrog is a thing of beauty man. F'n awesome job.





SirForest said:


> Looks like a great set-up there. I also am eager to see the results here.





Ray Fox said:


> Hey Someguy, this is a brilliant grow man. The innovative parabola style is really fantastic. rep!


Thanks you guys! Good to have you on board. Things are really getting done, we will have some pics this week .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

motif said:


> hey someguy, sorry if i missed it but are you flushing already? your buds look more ready than mine, and im thinking bout flushing now. Can you check out my journal? i just updated some pics


I just started flushing, this was the second feeding of just water. The flouro is going to get chopped first and then the hps cab... All this week. However, keep in mind I use gravity for two weeks (wks 6-7) which does speed up the finish. 

I am on my way to check out your journal.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 22, 2009)

hey some guy u got sum nice lookin shit man u know what u r doin !can u go check out my new thread i just sprouted 12 mixed seeds as a little extra experiment and iam puttin them all in same 5 gal bucket with wire above it goin to get them 7inchs or so and flower them can u take a look and tell me what u think thanks man


----------



## motif (Jun 24, 2009)

You said you use gravity the last 2 weeks? What's that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

motif said:


> You said you use gravity the last 2 weeks? What's that?


Is this what ur talkin about guy ? I hope so , we just bought a bottle today .


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hey some guy u got sum nice lookin shit man u know what u r doin !can u go check out my new thread i just sprouted 12 mixed seeds as a little extra experiment and iam puttin them all in same 5 gal bucket with wire above it goin to get them 7inchs or so and flower them can u take a look and tell me what u think thanks man


Ill stop by when I have a little more time. things have been crazy. Thanks for the compliments. Hope this journal helps someone. 



motif said:


> You said you use gravity the last 2 weeks? What's that?


See below 



[email protected] said:


> Is this what ur talkin about guy ? I hope so , we just bought a bottle today .


thats the stuff. BE CAREFUL with it! too much is NOT good. here is what I do:

-Prior to doing the gravity early in the 5th week of flower I flush.
-Use 1.5 ml of gravity to one gl of water with no nutrients.
-if plant responds well I do the next feeding with the gravity and ferts at 1/3 strenght.
-I go flush, Gravity, Gravity, Flush, just feed, Gravity, gravity, flush. Should take you through the 5th and 7th week or so. Then I go back to feeding for the 8th week and then flushing the 9th.(all depending on strain) 

Keep in mind I am in hempy buckets. Hope this helps. Gravity is great, but must be used with a tempered hand.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

UPDATE! Harvest at 9weeks in the flouro scrog. Yield was over 300g wet. Prob. 3-4 oz in there, not bad for an experiment. I have some comments on flouro though:

Cons:
~It is possible, but per watt I feel they are less efficient (meaning a hid of similar wattage would do a better job.
~The buds are not as dense really. Some are pretty tight though, but no where near the light penetration of an hid.
~The buds are not as big
~takes more time to mature

Pros:
~less heat issues
~no light bleaching issues
~relatively decent yield for 220w and 3 plants. (73w per plant)
~Really nice looking bud. I think this has to do with having less of a temperature swing. 

Enjoy the pics of harvest:


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

The HPS Cabinet hit 9weeks today. Harvest soon so keep an eye out for another update soon.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> UPDATE! Harvest at 9weeks in the flouro scrog. Yield was over 300g wet. Prob. 3-4 oz in there, not bad for an experiment. I have some comments on flouro though:
> 
> Cons:
> ~It is possible, but per watt I feel they are less efficient (meaning a hid of similar wattage would do a better job.
> ...


 HELL YEA MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS AMAZIN!!!!! U GOIN TO SMOKIN SUM DANK LOLOLO


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS AMAZIN!!!!! U GOIN TO SMOKIN SUM DANK LOLOLO


Thanks  Its some good stuff, we tested last night with some popcorn buds that were dry. Cant wait to chop the parabolic scrog. That one looks CRAZY! LOL


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks  Its some good stuff, we tested last night with some popcorn buds that were dry. Cant wait to chop the parabolic scrog. That one looks CRAZY! LOL


 your welcome someguy! yea like shit does look crazy!! iwant to try a scrog grow!what exacly do u do just top them and wrap them all throgh the wire ?


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow!!! Just burned through that whole Journal.. took about an hour, but it was well worth it. First off just let me say bravo for the HID, Flouro side by side experiment. i know you are busy with harvest, but I posted a comment in my journal comparing the benefits of HID vs. Flouro.. and the experiment you did with the stadium scrog for HID is brilliant. You took advantage of the fact that the Hid was producing the most light in the center and less on the edges which you raised. I had similar results with flouro tubes. T8's tho. I have a current 2 plant scrog under flouros 4 days into flower.

Excellent job my friend, I like the experimentation in your growing style


My journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205592-rhinos-wild-scrogged-indoors.html#post2635777


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn!! This thread is awesome, thx for the downlow boulder.

Plus rep coming your way, someguy!




Edit: hey bro, can't rep you now, my comp is acting up, but it is definately coming your way!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> your welcome someguy! yea like shit does look crazy!! iwant to try a scrog grow!what exacly do u do just top them and wrap them all throgh the wire ?


I will be continuing this journal with the summer round I am doing in my flouro cabinet. Here is what I do:
~I Top and LST during veg period. 
~ before they go under the screen I transplant to a larger container
~ I let the shoots grow above the screen then tie them down to the tp of the screen.
~I veg the screen out this way till it is close to 2/3 filled
~Turn 12/12 and continue to tie down for the first 2 to 3 wks of flowering
~After than just let the shoots go vertical

tips:
~Remove ALL vegetation under the screen by 2 weeks flower and then keep it clean.
~thin the fan leaves out so bud sites get light, but dont over-do it.
~remove smaller/weaker shoots to help bigger ones.
~Be patient. 



Boulderheads said:


> Wow!!! Just burned through that whole Journal.. took about an hour, but it was well worth it. First off just let me say bravo for the HID, Flouro side by side experiment. i know you are busy with harvest, but I posted a comment in my journal comparing the benefits of HID vs. Flouro.. and the experiment you did with the stadium scrog for HID is brilliant. You took advantage of the fact that the Hid was producing the most light in the center and less on the edges which you raised. I had similar results with flouro tubes. T8's tho. I have a current 2 plant scrog under flouros 4 days into flower.
> 
> Excellent job my friend, I like the experimentation in your growing style
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time out to read the whole thing! I'm glad you liked it. The flouro has benefits but is definately not as efficient. You will see here in a minute. Ill try to catch up with your journal in a few days. Glad to have you around. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn!! This thread is awesome, thx for the downlow boulder.
> 
> Plus rep coming your way, someguy!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc Glad you enjoyed it. final harvest pics here in a few and then Ill get some in a few days of the new round.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

OK!! FINAL HARVEST UPDATE!

I chopped the hps parabolic scrog. It took several hours of chopping and trimming.

Final result for all three plants: 542grams wet

I am pretty satisfied with the results. My Blue mystic isn't a high yielding Plant and neither is my second phenotype of PPP. If I had used first Phenotype only I would have got even more. Here is the break down:

PPP1: 226g
PPP2: 194g
BM: 122g

Unknown amount of trim at this point. I have the last batch dried in a bag and this batch was even bigger. I think some edibles will be in order. LOTS of little budlets in the trim bags. 

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Holy fuck!!!

That is a beautiful thing...

Rock on brother!!!! Rock on!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Holy fuck!!!
> 
> That is a beautiful thing...
> 
> Rock on brother!!!! Rock on!!!


Thanks Gypsy.  I am thinking close to 6oz dry. Then maybe 3 or so from the other one. That makes for a decent haul for 11 weeks of waiting. I need some new strains though. I just got a clone of Sour Berry. (Sour Diesel x blue berry) But I am not sure I want to grow the BM anymore and I am doing away with the 2nd Pheno of PPP. The first one is a KEEPER though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe 6...

I was thinking 25% of 542g is 135.5g...

!35.5 g is 4.78 oz...

You may get a little over that... but not much...

I could be wrong... I never dry a bunch at a time... but in small quantities, it seems 25% is right on the money...

Hope I'm wrong though... and you get 7 or 8...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Maybe 6...
> 
> I was thinking 25% of 542g is 135.5g...
> 
> ...


Its hard to say. Ive been between 25/33% depending on density. Either way I am at around a 1/2lb, thats not too shabby for 2 28"x14" spaces...LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

Another update. Flouro cabinet dry yeild was 76g or 2.7oz. Not bad. these werent nearly as dense as the ones under the HPS... I think I hit .34g per watt or something like that...lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 27, 2009)

Great job SG.
That's a decent haul from those screens and the buds look mighty fine 
Rep when I can mate.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

OH DUDE!!!

Your grows was amazing...

Nothing shabby there... 100% legit greenthumb action there bro...!!! no joke...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice grow dood .Gongrat's !!!! lol it won't let me rep you anymore until I rep some others . I am really trying to copy ur grow , good luck to me


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome job my friend. and hella job with the floros. Nice documentation!! This is A+ material for the grower with very limited space, heat issues, cost, and all of the other issues associated with HID. This is truly a great comparison, which I hope to be replicating in the near future, except with T8's(Just picked up a ton of HID hear uber cheap). Can I ask you how far away you kept the T5's during flower? Gonna post all my new toys in my journal. Cheerio!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Great job SG.
> That's a decent haul from those screens and the buds look mighty fine
> Rep when I can mate.





GypsyBush said:


> OH DUDE!!!
> 
> Your grows was amazing...
> 
> Nothing shabby there... 100% legit greenthumb action there bro...!!! no joke...



Thanks guys, you both are too nice. Both of your grows are a beautiful thing. Someday I hope to have a little more space. It would be nice to just do one or two big grows a year. As you both know this eats up some time..LOL. Thanks again for following my journal, really glad your here.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Harvest looks great man, the buds look very stick. I bet that is some bomb stuff dogg congrats


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nice grow dood .Gongrat's !!!! lol it won't let me rep you anymore until I rep some others . I am really trying to copy ur grow , good luck to me


Thanks Sup! I will try to drop by your journal today sometime and check it out again. Ive been a little swamped with the harvest and getting things cleaned up for the new batch and all. Sending good vibes to you and your grow! 



Boulderheads said:


> Awesome job my friend. and hella job with the floros. Nice documentation!! This is A+ material for the grower with very limited space, heat issues, cost, and all of the other issues associated with HID. This is truly a great comparison, which I hope to be replicating in the near future, except with T8's(Just picked up a ton of HID hear uber cheap). Can I ask you how far away you kept the T5's during flower? Gonna post all my new toys in my journal. Cheerio!


Boulder. I kept the t-5s about 1.5-2" from the tops. However...I lie..LOL because I have some computer fans at screen level the light can only come down to that height. So for a while the bulbs are probably 4" from the top of the screen. Then as they grow above the screen I just try to keep it pretty close to the tops. AIR MOVEMENT is a must across the tops though. T-5s still create a bit of heat.

Glad you found the flouro/HID comparison interesting. I was curious and it worked out OK. In fact, I will do it again. If I could afford it right now though I think I would just buy 2-250w HPS and do both cabinets with one each. I think my 400w hps is a bit of overkill in the 14"x28" space. I had light bleaching on two colas and the lamp was almost 1.5' away...

I will stop by your journal soon too.


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Another update. Flouro cabinet dry yeild was 76g or 2.7oz. Not bad. these werent nearly as dense as the ones under the HPS... I think I hit .34g per watt or something like that...lol


Was a nice run man  still things looked good. Eegads .34 per watt. Def not something i wanted to see.  

Quick question. Do you think that 1g per watt is actually doable? or is it a floro pipe dream?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Harvest looks great man, the buds look very stick. I bet that is some bomb stuff dogg congrats


Thanks Tom! They are dank, plus I have some variety to play with. Misty, Pure Power Plant-1, PPP-2, and Blue mystic.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Was a nice run man  still things looked good. Eegads .34 per watt. Def not something i wanted to see.
> 
> Quick question. Do you think that 1g per watt is actually doable? or is it a floro pipe dream?


Sorry, I think its a pipe dream. .5g maybe .6 is possible I think. Of course you can always get more flouros. But that defeats the whole purpose to run them. I mean... if your running 250 watts of flouro, why not just get a 250w hps? Same power consumption. Heat per watt is heat per watt... so many watts=so many jules of heat. I have been thinking about just buying 2-250w hps as I feel I have too much light for my space and am not being efficient enough. 

Do you have a journal?


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Sorry, I think its a pipe dream. .5g maybe .6 is possible I think. Of course you can always get more flouros. But that defeats the whole purpose to run them. I mean... if your running 250 watts of flouro, why not just get a 250w hps? Same power consumption. Heat per watt is heat per watt... so many watts=so many jules of heat. I have been thinking about just buying 2-250w hps as I feel I have too much light for my space and am not being efficient enough.
> 
> Do you have a journal?


Ya journal is here.

Ya I have a few 1k hps's but after roaming through the CFL forum when I first arrived here i just had to give it an attempt. But i just don't see it happening lol. I think the closest I have seen anyone get is like .75 or something like that, can't really remember. but def wasn't the 1g per watt. (I purchased the bubblelicious to test under cfl  not a wise thing to start with a strain you have never grown before when doing an experimental test run lol what started as a SOG quickly turned SCROG  :/ )

I def will be tossing this strain under the hps's down the road, looks like it could be a nice yielder.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I think my 400w hps is a bit of overkill in the 14"x28" space.


I had my 600 in the 20"x36"... not overkill at all... ok maybe a little bit.. but the nugs were WORTH IT BIG TIME....



> I had light bleaching on two colas and the lamp was almost 1.5' away...


Well, Something doesn't sound right...

I have seen, and PERSONALLY HAVE NOW in this very grow... plants growing against the glass on my air cooled hood...

So I have a 600w maybe 6" from the tops... with no bleaching at all...

Just thought I'd share...

Your scrogs with a 400w would be something in a whole new class...

Hope you do it...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I had my 600 in the 20"x36"... not overkill at all... ok maybe a little bit.. but the nugs were WORTH IT BIG TIME....
> 
> Well, Something doesn't sound right...
> 
> ...


Well I am using a 400 now in the parabolic. However, I am not air-cooling it. The logistics of making it work with these cabinets is too much. Its ok. I want to build a couple of portable custom cabinets (wheels). I will custom make them and set them up with cool tubes and co2. Its the only way it will get better is with an air-cooled hood. Mammath had the same problem when not using air cooled lights.

Thanks for the props gypsy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

Pictures: Setup with nothing in it and the new start in the veg/flouro cab.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Just BRILLIANT Bro!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats a great comparison Gypsy! Thanks!  I did do a little modification to it. I used the reflective metal tape above the screen to try and get a little more light bounce in the cab. My bud dryer has never been this full. BTW how did the paper-bag method work for you? I use my dryer for 2-3 days and then the paper bag for about the same and then jars. Seems to work pretty good for me.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey nice turn around there SG.
Well done mate.
Let us know how the latest smokes up when it's ready for consumption.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey someguy just to let you know that what we were talking about with the intakes worked great! Lowered my temps from like 82ish to 77 no problems. I dropped the a/c to 70 low too. I would suggest doing this man, it really worked perfectly


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> BTW how did the paper-bag method work for you? I use my dryer for 2-3 days and then the paper bag for about the same and then jars. Seems to work pretty good for me.


The bag seems to work just fine...

I like it because I cure a little on the chewey side, so I have to burp my jars a LOT the first few days...

The paper bag eliminates that...

Once they go in the jar, all they need is burp once a day or 2...

I like it...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey nice turn around there SG.
> Well done mate.
> Let us know how the latest smokes up when it's ready for consumption.


For sure! I already nipped some dry popcorn. Very nice high that will only get better. It will be another 2weeks before it tastes right and is smooth. The hps cabinet is dormant for the rest of the summer though. Getting too damn hot...



tom__420 said:


> Hey someguy just to let you know that what we were talking about with the intakes worked great! Lowered my temps from like 82ish to 77 no problems. I dropped the a/c to 70 low too. I would suggest doing this man, it really worked perfectly


good to hear. I might retrofit my cabinet with a couple of hoses each. 



GypsyBush said:


> The bag seems to work just fine...
> 
> I like it because I cure a little on the chewey side, so I have to burp my jars a LOT the first few days...
> 
> ...


Yea, Ive noticed the bud dryer makes it crispy on the outside only, then with the paper bag it evens it out. I think I burp once a day for 5-10 minutes this way, seems to work out pretty good for me so far.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

UPDATE:
Dry yield for the hps, Parabolic Scrog cabinet:

PPP1 = 64g
PPP2 = 50g
BM = 30g
total: 144g (5.1 Ounces)

Combine that with the 76g from the flouro cabinet and we have:

Total both cabinets: 220g (7.8 Ounces)

~I came in just shy of my goal of 1/2lb, not too shabby (for only two 14"x24" cabinets). There were some seeds in the PPP2, the major reason I did not clone that plant. Seeds/nanners were completely isolated to that plant. 

~This new round in the Flouro cabinet is already getting close to being flipped to 12/12. I am going to trim away all the minor branching this time and see how that goes. The HPS wont be fired up till September now with the heat and all. Working on some mods to the air intake on the cabinets. TOM gave me some great ideas. 

I should have pictures of some curing bud when things slow down in a few days. Ill also update the new round in the flat scrog cabinet. Thanks for following along all!


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the curing buds and flouro plants. You make me want to get a t-5 system so bad haha, once I have the money I will be going for it


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

That's some good numbers there SG.
Should keep you in prime smoke nicely until the next harvest.
Great growing dude.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Does it say 91°F on that thermometer? How is it getting so hot with a couple CFL's?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the curing buds and flouro plants. You make me want to get a t-5 system so bad haha, once I have the money I will be going for it


The t-5 is a great veg light. I took two of htg's 2' compact t-5 fixtures and combined them into one 220w fixture. It still produces good buds too but not as good as the hps.



Mammath said:


> That's some good numbers there SG.
> Should keep you in prime smoke nicely until the next harvest.
> Great growing dude.


It is more than enough for sure. I should still have a bunch left by the time I harvest again. I just like a stock pile..LOL Weight doesn't really matter since I don't sell.



tom__420 said:


> Does it say 91°F on that thermometer? How is it getting so hot with a couple CFL's?


Yes...lol.. it says 91 and there are 75w of cfl running. That fixture holds 5 26watters and only 3 are on. that is the exhaust chamber for my flouro flat scrog. I just happen to veg in there too...LOL. I make use of every space. Oddly enough I havent had problems with high temps like that during veg. Once in flower though they hate the high heat. I will be using a little of your idea to make the cabinets cooler. It will be ghetto style but it will work...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2009)

So today I powdered 6oz of trim and 5.5oz of vaporizer duff and put it in a crock pot with 7cups of water and 1lb of Ghee. I plan on letting it sit till tomorrow sometime and then straining and separating in the fridge. Then I will do the canna ghee in the pot with just water several times to "Wash" it of undesirables. Well see how it goes.  This is the first time I have ever powdered the material being used and also my first time with ghee rather than butter. Ghee is just really PURE butter, so it should be better for thc transfer since the fat content is so high.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2009)

OH! I also took 2oz of powdered trim and put it in a small jam jar filled with olive oil. That is in hot water on the stove (not boiling). I will let it sit there for an hour or so and then let it cool and put the whole thing away for a few weeks. Hopefully I will have some bomb thc olive oil to make pesto with


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2009)

UPDATE. Curing pics. I need to work on some better shots. I will also work on some shots of the current stuff going. 

Enjoy:


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

Those are some bomb looking nuggets you have there!!! I am thinking of trying to fill a 5X5 screen if my current scrog goes well. I am already training a plant now to go under the big screen. I wanna grow a monster too... but don't have the height... sO I am limited to a monster scrog. Thinking of trying to copycat your parabolic setup since I will be using a 1000 watt HPS and will have a problem with light intensity tapering off in the corners. Thanks for the eye candy. Rock on bro


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Those are some bomb looking nuggets you have there!!! I am thinking of trying to fill a 5X5 screen if my current scrog goes well. I am already training a plant now to go under the big screen. I wanna grow a monster too... but don't have the height... sO I am limited to a monster scrog. Thinking of trying to copycat your parabolic setup since I will be using a 1000 watt HPS and will have a problem with light intensity tapering off in the corners. Thanks for the eye candy. Rock on bro


No problem and thanks for the props and for stopping by my journal. Glad to have ya in here.  Let me know when you get it going.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2009)

Gorgeous buds man, and it sounds like you'll have some tasty treats to eat too! I love the crockpot for making butter, it turns out perfect. Let us know how the olive oil is, I might try that next grow. I want to try making ice cream, simmer the trim in some heavy cream, then make icecream with it. mmm mm goood!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Gorgeous buds man, and it sounds like you'll have some tasty treats to eat too! I love the crockpot for making butter, it turns out perfect. Let us know how the olive oil is, I might try that next grow. I want to try making ice cream, simmer the trim in some heavy cream, then make ice cream with it. mmm mm goood!


Thanks! Canna Ice Cream sounds pretty bomb. I am trying multiple water washes on my butter this time so I am still in the prep mode. Just trying to get rid of as much chlorophyll taste as possible. Its looking better after every wash and separate cycle.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> UPDATE. Curing pics. I need to work on some better shots. I will also work on some shots of the current stuff going.
> 
> Enjoy:


Pic bump!
Really tasty looking nugs there SG 
Well done mate.

When you make your canna butter (ghee), you boil the trim and butter in water don't you?
Then strain the lot into another container to settle in the fridge.
Do you then repeat this process over and over to get rid of the taste?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Pic bump!
> 
> When you make your canna butter (ghee), you boil the trim and butter in water don't you?
> Then strain the lot into another container to settle in the fridge.
> Do you then repeat this process over and over to get rid of the taste?



Thanks for the bump mate! 

I do it just like you say. The first couple of washes after the first extraction I strain the bud butter/water mix through muslin to get the fine matter out. Then I just keep heating the butter in water for a couple hours then cooling/separating the butter/water in the fridge and keep throwing out the dirty water. Eventually the idea is that the water wont get dirty and that is the last wash. The theory is that this process will remove the undesirable taste of the chlorophyll and make other dishes besides brownies or cookies much more palatable.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for the bump mate!
> 
> I do it just like you say. The first couple of washes after the first extraction I strain the bud butter/water mix through muslin to get the fine matter out. Then I just keep heating the butter in water for a couple hours then cooling/separating the butter/water in the fridge and keep throwing out the dirty water. Eventually the idea is that the water wont get dirty and that is the last wash. The theory is that this process will remove the undesirable taste of the chlorophyll and make other dishes besides brownies or cookies much more palatable.


Yeah cool.
I make butter all the time but never though of repeating the process over and over to see if it removes that rank taste.
I usually just add more chocolate to the recipes to mask it. 
That's a good idea so I'll try it next run.
If it improves the flavour, I'm all for it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah cool.
> I make butter all the time but never though of repeating the process over and over to see if it removes that rank taste.
> I usually just add more chocolate to the recipes to mask it.
> That's a good idea so I'll try it next run.
> If it improves the flavour, I'm all for it.


Well. This last wash tonight was super clean water. my disk of butter is almost fluorescent green color. It does not smell too much. I will let you know on taste. I plan to just try about 1/2 tsp of butter in the morning to check potency.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Well. This last wash tonight was super clean water. my disk of butter is almost fluorescent green color. It does not smell too much. I will let you know on taste. I plan to just try about 1/2 tsp of butter in the morning to check potency.


Whoo... fluro green butter is my choice of biscuit.

Dats gonna be some nasty fat 

You do butter in the mornin? Ninight


----------



## SOG (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice work bra


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Whoo... fluro green butter is my choice of biscuit.
> 
> Dats gonna be some nasty fat
> 
> You do butter in the mornin? Ninight


I tried one tsp yesterday morning. Mildly Stoned all day. I have a feeling 2 tsp is a pretty good dosage. I like eating the right amount in the morning as I get to stay stoned all day long. Too much though and its over. I have yet to try the olive oil I am infusing. Hopefully that comes out great for some bomber home grown pesto. I make my own basil and other junk too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2009)

SOG said:


> very nice work bra



Thanks man


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 9, 2009)

inspirational grow... i'm definitely going full SCROG my next grow. the AG grow in my signature is as close as i get to SCROG, just LST all over the place to resemble a screened canopy.

so with your experience, soil or hempy is best for SCROG? other than the AG i've done drip hydro in a Gen Hydro waterfarm unit (both grows are ongoing presently)... seems like it would be a pain once flower started to get the res out from under the plants and flush/drain/clean/refill blah blah... so then soil or hempy for SCRoG???


----------



## zechbro (Jul 9, 2009)

someguy looking good man, are you doing hydro? what type?


----------



## zechbro (Jul 9, 2009)

whats hempy?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 9, 2009)

hempy is awesome!! you fill a bucket with perlite or vermiculite, drill about 1/4 - 1/2 inch hole about 2 inches from the bottom. water daily til it pours out the hole, and fertilize every other, other watering... and the two inches at the bottom become the res.. its hydro with the complications of soil.. reminds you your human...


NOW!! someguy the man with the experience can correct and fill in my god awful blanks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 10, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> inspirational grow... i'm definitely going full SCROG my next grow. the AG grow in my signature is as close as i get to SCROG, just LST all over the place to resemble a screened canopy.
> 
> so with your experience, soil or hempy is best for SCROG? other than the AG i've done drip hydro in a Gen Hydro waterfarm unit (both grows are ongoing presently)... seems like it would be a pain once flower started to get the res out from under the plants and flush/drain/clean/refill blah blah... so then soil or hempy for SCRoG???





zechbro said:


> someguy looking good man, are you doing hydro? what type?


I am doing hand watered hydro in hempy buckets. I think I am sold on the ease of the hempy bucket. Soil is just slower IME. Hempy is not as quick as other hydro methods but is easy on maintenance and no parts to go wrong. As long as you feed/water every 3rd day your set.



zechbro said:


> whats hempy?





Shackleford.R said:


> hempy is awesome!! you fill a bucket with perlite or vermiculite, drill about 1/4 - 1/2 inch hole about 2 inches from the bottom. water daily til it pours out the hole, and fertilize every other, other watering... and the two inches at the bottom become the res.. its hydro with the complications of soil.. reminds you your human...
> 
> 
> NOW!! someguy the man with the experience can correct and fill in my god awful blanks.


Hempy recommends 3-1 ratio of perlite and vermiculite mixed. I just use 100% perlite. You cannot use just vermiculite but the 100% perlite works just great. I would go with 1/2" drain holes or a series of smaller holes at about 1.5 to 2" above the bottom of the bucket and NO higher. Water first time till it runs through. Then when you have beginning plans just water with 1-2oz of water strain down the base of the plant every day til the tap root hits the res. Once it does you will notice explosive growth. to maintain vigorous growth up-size your containers progressively until you reach your max size container. I do not recommend growing new plants in the large containers as it takes much longer. Feed/water every other or every 3rd day. (I do every 3rd a majority of the time) Do not go longer. Also, if they are dry and super light... water them. I go with roughly the following. Feed, Feed, Water, Feed, Water, Feed, Feed, etc...

I strongly recommend this thread if you are interested in the hempy method: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html

Thanks for the props guys. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## zechbro (Jul 10, 2009)

hey someguy what stops the roots drowning in the bottom of the res?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 10, 2009)

zechbro said:


> hey someguy what stops the roots drowning in the bottom of the res?



with only 2" or less the water evaporation rate is too high for them to drown. The roots do adapt to environment as well. Props to hempy for creating this method. I imagine it took some experimenting to get it down. Sometimes the problem I have now is that plants get too big quick..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2009)

As always looks as if you are still kicking ass . We tried to emulate your grow . We have good coverage but no "stadium" SCROG . We are letting the edges grow tall though rather than tucking them under . And trying to keep the center tucked under and short . As to create a "virtual stadium" . Thanks for all the tips and keeping this journal , I refer to it a lot . It is our first grow but I can tell we are going to have some awsome nuggs and your journal helped us out . ty


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> As always looks as if you are still kicking ass . We tried to emulate your grow . We have good coverage but no "stadium" SCROG . We are letting the edges grow tall though rather than tucking them under . And trying to keep the center tucked under and short . As to create a "virtual stadium" . Thanks for all the tips and keeping this journal , I refer to it a lot . It is our first grow but I can tell we are going to have some awsome nuggs and your journal helped us out . ty



Hearing that makes all the trouble of keeping this thing up-to-date worth it. If I help one person do it then thats one more step in the right direction. I will snap some shots tonight of what I have going so I can continue to share my experiences.  Smoke on


----------



## grow space (Jul 11, 2009)

sweet grows man.
keep up the good work bro....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Whoo... fluro green butter is my choice of biscuit.
> 
> Dats gonna be some nasty fat
> 
> You do butter in the mornin? Ninight



OK!! UPDATE on the butter experiments. 

WASH your butter. I can hardly taste the canna in my brownies. I did not wash the olive oil I made and the taste is horrible in comparison. (I did a raw taste test too). I washed it about 4 times before the water was clean. You only need to do the washes for about 2 hrs and make sure you stir frequently to help get the chlorophyll out. The butter gets a progressively better look to it when solid as you go through the washes. The high is solid. 1/2 brownie lets you be funcional. 1 brownie gets you wasted. I had 1/4 more brownie so 1 and 1/4 brownie total and it put me to bed for the last 12 hours.

I highly recommend using the ghee and doing multiple water washes on your butter. The taste is a phenomenal improvement.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 12, 2009)

grow space said:


> sweet grows man.
> keep up the good work bro....



Thanks man. Shits been busy but I plan on getting some more pics up in the near future....LOL


----------



## zechbro (Jul 14, 2009)

gurls are in flower, 9 days... wish i had flipped them over earlyer someguy there all the tops are about 2inches off the screen a few of them have a couple of heads coming through each 2x2 inch square will they be to crowded? should i trim and make some clones?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2009)

Take clones and thin out the really small branching.


----------



## zechbro (Jul 15, 2009)

thin branching? anything under an inch? wat about undergrowth? got a pic of an example?


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 15, 2009)

someguy, I'm on my first scrog and would love some constructive criticism if you wouldn't mind stopping by my journal tomorrow. I am going to post an update on my indoors, just burned one of my plants a little bit with the last feeding, but I think she will come around. Thanks in advance, peace bro


----------



## LOVE4GROWING (Jul 15, 2009)

very nice setup.
i see your growing hydro maybe you could help me with that i'm gonna read more about hydro to learn how to start maybe you can give me some good tips.
i'm growing in soil and alwayz did i heard about hydro for a long time and i'm willing to try it out now.
looks like you know what your doing maybe you can mentor me or give me some tips.
visit my post and leave some tips if you get the time.

TY FOR THE INSPIRATION


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

zechbro said:


> thin branching? anything under an inch? wat about undergrowth? got a pic of an example?



I will try and trim tonight and take pics. Work has been too busy so sorry for the delayed responses. I take out all the stuff that hasnt hit the screen or is too small to develop any bigger.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> someguy, I'm on my first scrog and would love some constructive criticism if you wouldn't mind stopping by my journal tomorrow. I am going to post an update on my indoors, just burned one of my plants a little bit with the last feeding, but I think she will come around. Thanks in advance, peace bro


I will try to find my way over there  Ive just been really busy lately... cant wait for the end of all these work hours.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

LOVE4GROWING said:


> very nice setup.
> i see your growing hydro maybe you could help me with that i'm gonna read more about hydro to learn how to start maybe you can give me some good tips.
> i'm growing in soil and alwayz did i heard about hydro for a long time and i'm willing to try it out now.
> looks like you know what your doing maybe you can mentor me or give me some tips.
> ...



I am actually only KINDA growing hydro. I grow the Hempy Bucket style. Try this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html

That has everything you would want to know about hempy. I have done DWC in the past but I am far from a hydro pro. I would say hempy is the easiest going from soil to it. Might be a good choice if you want to take the jump away from soil.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 16, 2009)

how about a tutorial on how u made those hydro cups?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 16, 2009)

i see it in action and i think i get it... but parabolic? just a larger canopy? or is there better light distribution?

why parabolic vs. flat?


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 16, 2009)

parabolic takes advantage of the way the single HPS distributes light. Light is concentrated directly below the bulb. After that it disperses drastically in the corners. What someguy has done is taken advantage if this and brought the screen closer to the light by bending it to fit the light patter of the bulb. He gets an even light distribution because each bud is essentially the same distance from the light. The reason he keeps the screen under the flouro's flat is becuz the tubes run the whole lenght of the screen providing even light distribution. Somguy is just using each light to it's full potential, not wasting any lumens on those setups. I am pretty sure that is his reasoning, correct me if I am wrong SG.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> i see it in action and i think i get it... but parabolic? just a larger canopy? or is there better light distribution?
> 
> why parabolic vs. flat?



It is better light distribution. the sides dont get as much light in a flat scrog as they are farther from the source. By curving the screen I am bringing the sides closer to source.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> parabolic takes advantage of the way the single HPS distributes light. Light is concentrated directly below the bulb. After that it disperses drastically in the corners. What someguy has done is taken advantage if this and brought the screen closer to the light by bending it to fit the light patter of the bulb. He gets an even light distribution because each bud is essentially the same distance from the light. The reason he keeps the screen under the flouro's flat is becuz the tubes run the whole lenght of the screen providing even light distribution. Somguy is just using each light to it's full potential, not wasting any lumens on those setups. I am pretty sure that is his reasoning, correct me if I am wrong SG.



You got it man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

strangerdude562 said:


> how about a tutorial on how u made those hydro cups?



The 64oz dwc cups?

Easy as pie, they just had airstones in the bottom. I dont really recommend it though. You really need alot more water to keep the rez cool and avoid pyth (root rot). I want to work on an indoor veggi garden this winter that uses those cups in a recirculation dwc.... well see. 

But back to your ?? if its the dwc 64oz cups your curious about sure... or hempy?? let me know and Ill be glad to hook you up with the 411.


----------



## zechbro (Jul 16, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> The 64oz dwc cups?
> 
> Easy as pie, they just had airstones in the bottom. I dont really recommend it though. You really need alot more water to keep the rez cool and avoid pyth (root rot). I want to work on an indoor veggi garden this winter that uses those cups in a recirculation dwc.... well see.
> 
> But back to your ?? if its the dwc 64oz cups your curious about sure... or hempy?? let me know and Ill be glad to hook you up with the 411.


 please do..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 17, 2009)

yes this 64 oz DWC cup has caught my interest.. what page am i going to catch some pics of that?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 17, 2009)

zechbro said:


> please do..





Shackleford.R said:


> yes this 64 oz DWC cup has caught my interest.. what page am i going to catch some pics of that?



I am not growing in the dwc cups anymore... I may have some to dig up and take pics of. Basically like all other bubbleponic setups just in a 64oz cup. I do warn you, 64oz DWC will not work very well for long, the small res size allows the ph and temperature to fluctuate too much which leads to root rot. I reccommend have 5gl per plant OR do a recirculating DWC. OR!!! LOL!! Just do hempy, its too easy. No pumps, No temp problems in the rez, Just handwater every 3rd day. OR you could probably even automate the watering if you were that lazy. (auto water is my next big addition...LOL)


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 17, 2009)

auto water hempy... like a drip system on a timer with a control res? could you drain the overflow in a flood tray back to the res? or does that throw off the nutrient strength/schedule?

i like the sound of that!! haha hempy looks cool! all the pictures of seen post harvest of hempy root systems is phenomenal!! 

thanks for being so informative! 


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> auto water hempy... like a drip system on a timer with a control res? could you drain the overflow in a flood tray back to the res? or does that throw off the nutrient strength/schedule?
> 
> i like the sound of that!! haha hempy looks cool! all the pictures of seen post harvest of hempy root systems is phenomenal!!
> 
> ...


I Wouldn't recirculate the waste water from hempy. Just time it right so they barely overflow to a catch pan. Go hempy man, its just easy


Here are some pics that I could find of the 64oz cup dwc. *BTW For all reading, these are NOT current pics of my grow, these are past grows from some time ago. *


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

lookin good man thats a cool little drip system


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> lookin good man thats a cool little drip system



Those DWC cups are not drip. Those are air lines to bubble stones in the bottom of the cup. I no longer grow this way any longer but everyone was interested.  Sorry if it was unclear as to how the system worked.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Those DWC cups are not drip. Those are air lines to bubble stones in the bottom of the cup. I no longer grow this way any longer but everyone was interested.  Sorry if it was unclear as to how the system worked.


 ooooo ok i got u now i read that shit wrong it did look interesting and looks like it worked good!!!! i just posted like 9 new pics on thread check em out https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-22.html#post2760893


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey some guy how much did your thermostat for your 400 watt cab run you? Do you have a link? I have been looking at getting one recently and was wondering what kind you had


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey some guy how much did your thermostat for your 400 watt cab run you? Do you have a link? I have been looking at getting one recently and was wondering what kind you had


Hey tom. I have one of these: http://www.buyextras.com/thermostatic.html







You just have to wire it up yourself is all. But it is alot cheaper than the ones in the hydro stores.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 19, 2009)

So I would have to cut off the male end to my inline fan and wire it up into the thermostat?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> So I would have to cut off the male end to my inline fan and wire it up into the thermostat?


I wired a "power strip" to my thermostat... that way I can plug or unplug fans as I please... also leaves room for a Speed Controller in there...

This is the one I use.. cost me $27... and this one is a dual heating/cooling stat.. you can put heaters on the other contact and have it as both cooling and heating... works great for me in the winter...







Here's one that's all ready to go...

http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1644


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link gypsy


----------



## AfghanBoy (Jul 19, 2009)

wow, Im a newb (completed first hydro grow a few weeks back) but this is something else. Cant wait to get a bit more experience and steat growing more plants. I only have one grow tent at the moment so I'm challenged by the veg/flower period.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for supplying the 411 gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks for the link gypsy





SomeGuy said:


> thanks for supplying the 411 gypsy.


One hand washes the other...

I have learned from both of you plenty of times...

I will never forget the firat time I saw your 64oz grow...

I was doing the AG at that time and it just BLEW ME AWAY... 

It was the spark that ignited ALL of my DIY projects...

I will NEVER forget that grow...


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey gypsy how did you wire an extension cord to the thermostat? Did you have to solder the wires into the thermostat?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey gypsy how did you wire an extension cord to the thermostat? Did you have to solder the wires into the thermostat?


I suppose I could have.. but I just used this kind... and screwed it in to the contacts in the back of the stat... it's actually made to work with these....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey I meant to ask...

Have you guys senn my Satindica?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 19, 2009)

No I haven't can you post a link or some pics?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

check my journal.... should be in the last page or so...

link is in the sig...


----------



## snow4aaron (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> check my journal.... should be in the last page or so...
> 
> link is in the sig...


Hey Someguy, I just start my first grow journal! All feedback is welcome. I have also learned a lot from everyone here.

*Snow4aaron's 1st Grow 400HPS White Widow/White Deisel *

Thanks!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice work. i will have to use your methods as a reference one day.


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Jul 19, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> very nice work. i will have to use your methods as a reference one day.


Classic picture of "POOKEY" nice. "It be calling me," that's how i feel with Piff.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 20, 2009)

SOFTWHITE said:


> Classic picture of "POOKEY" nice. "It be calling me," that's how i feel with Piff.


 haahaha u are the first to notice poookie.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey everyone. I haven't died or fallen off the face of the earth. Still growing in the cab with great results. Sometimes life gets really busy. I currently have a round of an unknown chronic bag seed and blue mystic. Probably the best round yet in the cab. The flouro cab is the same only on week 2 instead of week 7 in the hps cabinet. I picked up some new strains from a friend for the next rounds. GodBud, Super Silver Haze, and Sour Berry. The super silver haze clone may or may not make it, but the the godbud and sour berry are doing fine.  I have also built a small aircooled flouro rubbermaid bin. I will be trying a round in that one soon. I will try to get some pics up this weekend of the current stuff if anyone is still interested.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 23, 2009)

Good to hear from you SG.
Get some pics up when ya can mate. Sounds interesting.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 23, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Good to hear from you SG.
> Get some pics up when ya can mate. Sounds interesting.



Thanks brotha. I will get some shit posted soon. Maybe take some shots tonight. Ive had a hella of a several months. Wish I could share but this is the wrong venue for that.  Glad you are still rockin the good stuff. Ive had a few harvest since I stopped posting in here. My wife pretty much calls the stuff I grow REAL bud and everything else we buy she considers mediocre.... I guess I am getting better at this shit.


----------



## Boulderheads (Oct 24, 2009)

Hell yeah SG.. glad to see you back on the boards... always look forward to seeing your op. cheers-boulderhead


----------



## McFunk (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy Cow, Someguy! 
You really have a talent for documentation, bruthuh! 
Boulderheads hipped me to your journal. Awesome grow and show, me amigo. I'm totally gonna' pillage your posts for info I can use! I really want to sit down and take my time with this series, Someguy!

Thanks for takin' the time to document your meticulous work for the Perpetual Posterity of da Plant!

I'm signed-up!

~~~oh, and if ya' have any pointers for me on either of my projects, I'd be grateful.

Off like a prom dress...

McFunk


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Love seeing other scrogs. It really is my favorite way to grow. Put up some pics of your current grow. I ma currently doing 1 large mango in my 400w scrog. Link is in my sig if your interested. There's a lot to read if your going through the whole thing, but all the pics help.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 26, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Hell yeah SG.. glad to see you back on the boards... always look forward to seeing your op. cheers-boulderhead


Thanks! Today is day 1 of week 8 in my hps cabinet. I will try to remember the camera so I can snap some shots. I have plans for a new cabinet in the works too.... but that is another story  Thanks for stopping by and joining in.



McFunk said:


> Holy Cow, Someguy!
> You really have a talent for documentation, bruthuh!
> Boulderheads hipped me to your journal. Awesome grow and show, me amigo. I'm totally gonna' pillage your posts for info I can use! I really want to sit down and take my time with this series, Someguy!
> 
> ...


No problem.  Glad its helping, really the only reason I post is to help through sharing. I will update soon I hope.



Integra21 said:


> Love seeing other scrogs. It really is my favorite way to grow. Put up some pics of your current grow. I ma currently doing 1 large mango in my 400w scrog. Link is in my sig if your interested. There's a lot to read if your going through the whole thing, but all the pics help.


I know, these journals can get very big...LOL.. Just go look at gypsies. I too have found the scrog method to be rewarding. Particularly in very small spaces. I will try to stop in and read. I have been very busy, thus my complete absence for many months. Hopefully things will ease back just a little bit more over the next weeks. I need some fun time..  Thanks for stopping in! I will try to get some new pictures up very soon... (I just keep forgetting to grab my camera)


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey everyone! Here are the updates I promised.

Day 2 of week 8 flowering in the HPS cabinet, Right hand is Blue Mystic the Left is an unknown bag-seed. The unknown smells better than anything else I have had in there... I wonder what it was from...  ..LOL:
























































These are my new strains, Godbud and Sour Berry. Was told the SSH I had was hermie, so got rid of those clones. May take some clones of the unknown bag-seed as it smells awesome.











Week 3 of flowering in the flouro cabinet (mix of the unknown and blue M:


----------



## Mammath (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow SG great work mate.
Those buds are HUGE nad are going to get even bigger!
WoW.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Wow SG great work mate.
> Those buds are HUGE nad are going to get even bigger!
> WoW.



Thanks man.


----------



## Knickers (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome grow dude, I'm envious!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Awesome grow dude, I'm envious!



Thanks  You too can do it though, I'm not magic or anyting... just really stoned  

BTW I should mention for everyone that I am using almost all organic nutrient in 100% perlite (aka hempy buckets). I use BMO full line of liquid ferts and the bat guano and worm castings. I have really noticed a difference this round using the guano. I bubble my own teas up and feed with a siphon hose right now. I am going to be putting together an automatic feed system soon though


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 27, 2009)

tea from guano and worm castings?? didn't know such a thing existed. same process as bubbling compost tea??


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> tea from guano and worm castings?? didn't know such a thing existed. same process as bubbling compost tea??
> 
> 
> Shack



I believe so. You just need to let it bubble for several hours. Although, i have mixed mine without the wait and been fine too. I think once you have the micro beasties you just feed them. BMO even gives directions on tea making when you buy the castings and guano. Im not sure I would try any of this in a different type of hydro system. Hempy reacts similarly to soil.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 28, 2009)

i'm growing soil in my next grow!! looks like i'll be trying this! thanks for the lead, i'll read up on this now. +rep


Shack

last thing, i'm having trouble looking up BMO what is that abbreviating?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/blue_mtn_organics/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Blue mountain organics, a store on ebay

Looking great someguy, glad to hear all is well
You kinda disappeared for a little while there haha
Keep up the nice work bro


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> i'm growing soil in my next grow!! looks like i'll be trying this! thanks for the lead, i'll read up on this now. +rep
> 
> 
> Shack
> ...



Blue Mountain Organics. They sell on ebay. Great bunch of people. 

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Blue-Mountain-Organics_Specials-Combo-Deals_W0QQ_fsubZ428727017QQ_sidZ667761907QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/blue_mtn_organics/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Blue mountain organics, a store on ebay
> 
> ...



Scrolled down and saw you answered the bmo question...LOL. so I double answered . Ya, I just got super busy with life. It takes time to visit sites and contribute, sometimes the forums go on the back burner. I am gonna be building some new spaces after the new year, so I am sure youll continue hearing from me for a bit.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2009)

Not tons has changed, but I felt like throwing up some more pics. This has been a kick ass grow for me. My last one (completely undocumented) was pretty good too. Enjoy the bud pron.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 29, 2009)

Man that parabolic is really doing it for me mate.
Thanks for the update, most enjoyable to see


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Man that parabolic is really doing it for me mate.
> Thanks for the update, most enjoyable to see



Thanks Mammath. I think that I am finally getting my system down. This time around there are much bigger colas as well as a bunch of good sized buds. I got 4 or so zips last time with 2 plants but this time I think it will do closer to 6. Time will tell.  I saw a member named cruizer... somthing... but he had a very similar setup going, awesome cab grows also.


----------



## Knickers (Oct 30, 2009)

Cruizers cab is a thing of beauty, I advise checking it out


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 30, 2009)

been reading a lot on this hempy and i liked what i seen , sooo i put a clone in a 2$ 18qt family dollar utility bucket 60 40 perlite and vermic . im using soil / hydro three pack ff from my outdoor grow that i just harvested , growbig 6-4-4 tigerbloom 2-8-4 and blackstrap with rain water all under 256 watts of t5 and cfl . gurl is growen like hell ,been in for 4 days and the roots i know havent reached the res , although it had a nice little rootball when i transplanted from ffof in the tiny solo /bathroom cup . does everything seem up 2 snuff ? what about the nutes ? wood like sum feedback pleaze .


----------



## Knickers (Oct 30, 2009)

Pinkjackyle create a journal for yourself brother, it will save you time in the long run as you won't have to keep retellin your story, and it will help people get answers and comments in their own threads too!

Your grow sounds nice and I'd like to check out some pics! Any difficulties or quirks? Create your thread and chuck the link in here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> been reading a lot on this hempy and i liked what i seen , sooo i put a clone in a 2$ 18qt family dollar utility bucket 60 40 perlite and vermic . im using soil / hydro three pack ff from my outdoor grow that i just harvested , growbig 6-4-4 tigerbloom 2-8-4 and blackstrap with rain water all under 256 watts of t5 and cfl . gurl is growen like hell ,been in for 4 days and the roots i know havent reached the res , although it had a nice little rootball when i transplanted from ffof in the tiny solo /bathroom cup . does everything seem up 2 snuff ? what about the nutes ? wood like sum feedback pleaze .



WELCOME! You sound on track. I use 100% perlite for my buckets. The vermiculite retains moisture and that seemed counter intuitive to my area. You will be able to tell when it hits the res as you will see explosive growth. However, help with grows should be posted in the proper section instead of journals, unless you have specific questions about process, setup, etc.. Cheers! and good luck with your grow!  If you start a journal or please drop a link so we can check it out.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Cruizers cab is a thing of beauty, I advise checking it out


Yes it is. He has done a wonderful job with it. Great resource for anyone building.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 30, 2009)

im sorry i thread jacked it wasent my intention but i have a signifigant other that has a brother in his 20th year of a 30 yr sentence for doing exactly what we are except on a much larger scale . she refuses 2 let me post photos and a journal so i was hopen i cood hang out with you all . i jacked again sorry


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just thought I would take a peek and ended up reading the whole journal.
Thanks for the invite Guy.

I have to say I have been looking for the perfect screen for over six months.
Sure I used chicken wire and tie downs, I got close with what I am using now but its flat. You found it at wallmart? LOL. Its perfect man. I will get it.

The other thing I got out of your journal is the use of Gravity. I heard it could burn the hell out of your plants and havent used it but I like the concept. I like the idea of starting with zero PPMs then moving up.

Great journal, I am glad you deceided to make it a point to update.

And the fact that you didnt set yourself a time table. You let your grows go that extra couple weeks and finish properly. You can really see it in the color of the buds. I only did that once and those were the best buds I had grown up untill this last batch.

By the way, Train wreck by GHS really produces those trichs man. Awesome stuff.

Heres something I didnt notice you using and I found it works great.

Clearex. 
I used it for the first time at the end of my grow and after 24 hours it basicly leeched all the nutrients out of the plants. Something that would normally take me a week with about 10 gallons of distilled flush water to do.

Thanks for the 411 man.


----------



## manofbirds (Oct 30, 2009)

what is the reflective material on the walls of ur cab? it looks like a shineyer form of ducktape or something

btw keep up the good work. i may have to try that parabolic screen method myself looks like its working out well


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 30, 2009)

oh by tha way , AWSOME STADIUM SCROG !! THOSE R BEAUTS . was wondering if u could veg longer after they come thru the screen for larger stems and structure for bigger/longer buds.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I would take a peek and ended up reading the whole journal.
> Thanks for the invite Guy.
> ...


Awesome, Glad you stopped by! I am working my way through your journal, I did the whole cab build thread and it was awesome.
The screen is those put together cages at walmart... get them! They rule and will hold the parabolic shape. I use cut up hangers to tie them together the way I want them. Here is a link to them. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5005200



cruzer101 said:


> The other thing I got out of your journal is the use of Gravity. I heard it could burn the hell out of your plants and havent used it but I like the concept. I like the idea of starting with zero PPMs then moving up.


It is the only way with that stuff, but it does bulk them up. It also hurries along the finish so its good not to start too early if you have a 10 week strain. 



cruzer101 said:


> Great journal, I am glad you deceided to make it a point to update.
> And the fact that you didnt set yourself a time table. You let your grows go that extra couple weeks and finish properly. You can really see it in the color of the buds. I only did that once and those were the best buds I had grown up untill this last batch.
> By the way, Train wreck by GHS really produces those trichs man. Awesome stuff.


Thanks Again  I try to just let them do their thing.



cruzer101 said:


> Heres something I didnt notice you using and I found it works great.
> Clearex.
> I used it for the first time at the end of my grow and after 24 hours it basicly leeched all the nutrients out of the plants. Something that would normally take me a week with about 10 gallons of distilled flush water to do.
> Thanks for the 411 man.


I have heard good things about this stuff. We have kind of a group of us you share but the connection is all only through one (VERY trustworthy) person and he said a few others had been happy with the clearex too. I might give it a go around after the new year. 

Thank you for documenting your cabinet. I have been exploring more permanent options than my plastic cabs. I was thinking metal like you or.... I am starting to think about a custom modular design that could come apart into manageable pieces and be moved quick and easy. Your build and journal have already given me a lot of ideas to build off of. One question I had....  What are you cooling the air-cooled light with? Computer fans or regular in-line? I know you have the whisper quiet venting the chamber air but that probably doesn't need to vent all the time if you are cooling the light separate...??? Fill me in


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

manofbirds said:


> what is the reflective material on the walls of ur cab? it looks like a shineyer form of ducktape or something
> 
> btw keep up the good work. i may have to try that parabolic screen method myself looks like its working out well


The material on the walls is aluminum tape. I think it comes in 4" and 2". Spring for the 4... LOL

GO for it! Once you go to a curved screen you wont go back.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> oh by tha way , AWSOME STADIUM SCROG !! THOSE R BEAUTS . was wondering if u could veg longer after they come thru the screen for larger stems and structure for bigger/longer buds.


No problem on thread jacking and thanks for the props! I have found that I pretty much stop tying things down at about 1.5 to 2 weeks into flower. I recommend trying a scrog grow. It takes some getting used to and will take several times to dial in and not over or under fill your screen. What you see is about a year of refinement paying off.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 30, 2009)

do i need 2 worry bout alge in my rainwater ? its in a big barrel outside and has greenstuff on the side .


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> do i need 2 worry bout alge in my rainwater ? its in a big barrel outside and has greenstuff on the side .



I don't like algae in my water. I fill a 25gl res with tap water and bubble it constantly. I add a cap full of chloramine remover (for ponds) to the res when I fill it up. I try to keep the res at 60 dg or so. No algae. 

Why do I bubble?
Because i am using organic nutrient and chloramine and chlorine can kill micro beasties. If I wasnt using organics I would just use my tap water. In full on hydro the case might be different, but never had problems with plain tap water and inorganic nutrients.

Someone else may tell you its fine to have the algae... I just prefer not to introduce it in my grow. I already get enough when humidty is up for cloning.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 30, 2009)

well i guess ill have 2 stay still for the moment as my municipal water is not friendly 2 nature and cannot be phd down from 8.5 for longer than 2 hours while bubbling


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> well i guess ill have 2 stay still for the moment as my municipal water is not friendly 2 nature and cannot be phd down from 8.5 for longer than 2 hours while bubbling



Bring rain water inside and bubble it. Keep it really cold. 55 or 60 deg.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 30, 2009)

i really love hempy grows. i wish i was ballsy enough to go for it. i've done hydro (Drip+DWC) and i'm about to start soil, i want to give soil a try, and then venture into the hydro-soil lovechild that is hempy! i am curious what feeding strength do you use? is it what most nutrient schedules call "Drain to Waste" or do you go full hydro strength or soil?? oh and rain water?! AWESOME! i dig the use of permaculture in cannabis grows, you don't see enough of it. i, foolishly, bought distilled water by the gallon from the store at every res change. NEVER AGAIN! i'm going tap water this grow.. other than balancing the pH, any thoughts before watering with it? i've heard leaving it out 24 hours helps rid it of the chlorine, anything other than that? keep up the good work man, love checking this thread!


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> i really love hempy grows. i wish i was ballsy enough to go for it. i've done hydro (Drip+DWC) and i'm about to start soil, i want to give soil a try, and then venture into the hydro-soil lovechild that is hempy! i am curious what feeding strength do you use? is it what most nutrient schedules call "Drain to Waste" or do you go full hydro strength or soil?? oh and rain water?! AWESOME! i dig the use of permaculture in cannabis grows, you don't see enough of it. i, foolishly, bought distilled water by the gallon from the store at every res change. NEVER AGAIN! i'm going tap water this grow.. other than balancing the pH, any thoughts before watering with it? i've heard leaving it out 24 hours helps rid it of the chlorine, anything other than that? keep up the good work man, love checking this thread!
> 
> 
> Shack


If you want to do hempy, just do it. Soil is messy, straight perlite is not. It really is the easiest way to do hydro. I only water/feed every 3rd day, Some do it every other but I feel its overkill. Again, if you are using organic nutrient, do not use tap water. If you use tap water and bad things start to happen, discontinue use, or.. bubble it and use chloramine remover. Leaving water out willl get rid of chlorine, but slowly. Bubbling will speed up the process.

As for nutrient strength.... it depends... and I dont follow a schedule. I usually start plants with 1/2 to a 1/3 of recommended dosage on the bottle for organics. For chem nutes I start with 1/4 strength and work up slowly. I watch and listen to the plant (very hippie of me I know), and then I try to give it what it needs and no more. My rule of thumb is to be very careful and always start out slow. 

Hope that garble above helps ya out Shak


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Guy,

You mentioned you wished you had more space to grow in and I was thinking you got that back wall. With a couple more of those squares you could pull your shit away from the wall about 6 inches and angle screen back and up. I bet you could pick up another oz a grow. Have you thought of that?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Guy,
> 
> You mentioned you wished you had more space to grow in and I was thinking you got that back wall. With a couple more of those squares you could pull your shit away from the wall about 6 inches and angle screen back and up. I bet you could pick up another oz a grow. Have you thought of that?



I have not... I am getting ready to do a new cab system after the new year... but I may try just putting a screen up that back wall where the thermostat is. Thanks!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 1, 2009)

bubbling tap water you say? does that just aid in "bringing the water to life" it gets microbes going? or rather than letting chlorine evaporate into the air, it pushes it out in a sense? i'll take your word for it, just curious what is going on when the water is bubbled.


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> bubbling tap water you say? does that just aid in "bringing the water to life" it gets microbes going? or rather than letting chlorine evaporate into the air, it pushes it out in a sense? i'll take your word for it, just curious what is going on when the water is bubbled.
> 
> 
> Shack



The chlorine is removed quicker since the bubbles force the water to circulate. Since more water is circulating more is making it to the surface which is where the chlorine is dissipated. You will want to "introduce" beneficial bacteria to your water as you feed. There are all sorts or organic brand fertilizers that will give you the bacterias you want.  I just use Blue Mountain Organics because it works, and is cheaper. 

Another option would be to put a submersible water pump in your water and just let that circulate. I have heard (not tried) that this is even better.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 1, 2009)

i've been using molasses, seaweed/kelp extract, and floralicious (grow/bloom) micronutrients, plus superthrive in my ornamental gardens. i just may use this same regiment for my next grow. between the seaweed and the molasses (i also plan to start with fox farms soil) i think should i have a nice micro-colony living in the soil.
thanks for the tip! never thought to bubble tap water!


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> i've been using molasses, seaweed/kelp extract, and floralicious (grow/bloom) micronutrients, plus superthrive in my ornamental gardens. i just may use this same regiment for my next grow. between the seaweed and the molasses (i also plan to start with fox farms soil) i think should i have a nice micro-colony living in the soil.
> thanks for the tip! never thought to bubble tap water!
> 
> 
> Shack


I think youll do fine. Soil is fun if you have never done it. My very first grows were in soil. Im not sure if i have pics on here or not. I delete my pics once they are posted. I am a very cautious or paranoid person...LOL

Here we go:


----------



## Mammath (Nov 1, 2009)

I really like the branching you produced on those soilies SG.

... I securely delete all my pics too after posting from everywhere they are stored.
Also browser history every time after logging out.
Use Firefox with foxy proxy and TOR button.

Cautious or paranoid? No... just wise


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2009)

Day 1 of week 9. 

Thought you all might enjoy an update. They are very close.  Other stuff is doing well too.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

Shit SG... those girls got some more in 'em you know?
haha... take 'em when you need to dude... I just wanna keep looking at them, so I'm biased.
Beautiful!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Shit SG... those girls got some more in 'em you know?
> haha... take 'em when you need to dude... I just wanna keep looking at them, so I'm biased.
> Beautiful!


LOL. They are really close to where I pull. I like my bud a little on the done side ya know. Seems like new pistils are forming still though... so I hold off.  

BTW...LOL side question. Have you every left your junk for say... over a week? All by its lonesome?.... I am working on an automatic feed system for just such occasions and wondered if you had any advice on that end. I have a mini 150 Rio pump right now to work with.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> LOL. They are really close to where I pull. I like my bud a little on the done side ya know. Seems like new pistils are forming still though... so I hold off.
> 
> BTW...LOL side question. Have you every left your junk for say... over a week? All by its lonesome?.... I am working on an automatic feed system for just such occasions and wondered if you had any advice on that end. I have a mini 150 Rio pump right now to work with.


3 days is as long as I've left my plot run without any input but I could definitely leave it longer if needed as long as the res' was big enough.
I actually do that several times during a grow as I like to head away for the weekend quite often.
I wouldn't like to do it during the stretch faze of growth because of the possibility of bleaching from growing into the light but any other time should be fine.
As long as your timer is set for the pump and correct watering schedule, and the res' has enough water in it to last the duration should be fine.
Just spend time dialing it in to make sure it all works well before you try and leave it.
This means pretending your not there for a week but still keep an eye on everything.
Only thing that can happen is a breakdown of pump or timer so make sure there good and reliable units.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

Update. 

Just harvested the unknown bagseed. Smelled deliciously sweet and sour the whole time. Wet weight is 316 Grams. Sorry no pics, maybe on the Blue mystic chop. That one comes down tonight or tomorrow.

Before I put the godbud and sourberry in there I am going to add some screen to the back wall and do a few more modifications.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 4, 2009)

nice grows all round and looks like badass dank !! im vry interested in the t5 gro as im growing under t5s and 4-40watt cfls and a future ,next couple a days, home made remote ballast 100 watt hps made from a lowes purshased security light . real sweet buds dude u get 5 outa 5 reefer leaves


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2009)

Update!

Blue mystic plant yielded 284g wet. Both plants are in the dryer. I will take pictures of dried buds this weekend.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 5, 2009)

That Blue Mystic looks awesome. Great job man.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 8, 2009)

i am stealing this setup... muwaaahahahahaha

i was going to do an upside down grow just for fun but this looks funner!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> nice grows all round and looks like badass dank !! im vry interested in the t5 gro as im growing under t5s and 4-40watt cfls and a future ,next couple a days, home made remote ballast 100 watt hps made from a lowes purshased security light . real sweet buds dude u get 5 outa 5 reefer leaves


Thanks. Good luck with your setup. I think you will like the hps.  The Compact t-5 HO I run are pretty good. Ive been getting 2-2.5oz per harvest on the flouro side. 4-6oz on the hps.



cruzer101 said:


> That Blue Mystic looks awesome. Great job man.


Thanks man! It is all still drying. When its done I will post dry weight and some photos. I removed all the popcorn from my wieght though. So...80 or so wet grams was popcorn bud.



IAm5toned said:


> i am stealing this setup... muwaaahahahahaha
> 
> i was going to do an upside down grow just for fun but this looks funner!


Do it!! The curved screen is fun. I will take some pics of the modifications I have done before starting the next flowering cycle in the hps cab.


----------



## Knickers (Nov 9, 2009)

Oooo modifications! Looking forward to seeing how you've improved the setup!


----------



## rufus thomas (Nov 10, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Oooo modifications! Looking forward to seeing how you've improved the setup!


Hi Someguy,
Thanks for the reply in the 250w thread. I'm liking the idea of the parabolic. I do 2x large box modular flat SCROG's but not being able to remove them from the wardrobe would worry me -it gets quite humid in the last 2 wks... i like to move them around and turn the boxes. However, if it gives me extra i'll give it a go . Have you ever done a yield comparison of straight/curved in your set-up. 
Thanks buddy. I'm working my way through yr journal. Good reading!
Rufus T.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

rufus thomas said:


> Hi Someguy,
> Thanks for the reply in the 250w thread. I'm liking the idea of the parabolic. I do 2x large box modular flat SCROG's but not being able to remove them from the wardrobe would worry me -it gets quite humid in the last 2 wks... i like to move them around and turn the boxes. However, if it gives me extra i'll give it a go . Have you ever done a yield comparison of straight/curved in your set-up.
> Thanks buddy. I'm working my way through yr journal. Good reading!
> Rufus T.



I haven't had a problem with having to move them. Of course...LOL... I designed it that way though. You could probably do 2 separate screens that curve to make a whole dish. I do not have sufficient data on whether or not the flat vs. parabolic screen produces more. However, I know there is more sq ft of screen and I am able to grow the sides very close to the light. I think you should give it a go and catalog your results. I know my own results have improved/are improving the more times I grow this way.

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are some updates. The hps cab got some more screen on the back wall and a curved hood to match the screen. In there now are two Sour-Berry and one Godbud in the center. They have 3 wks in there before the switch to 12/12. 

Flouro cab is... I think 4 weeks into flower...LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Also... Forgot to post my final weight. All together it was a solid 5 zips. Maybe a little more, but we always nip at it ya know...LOL.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 11, 2009)

i scored two (2) 400w switchable MH/HPS fixtures today, sockets and all just got to get lamps...
 FREEBIES 

so im going to divide my cabinet and hopefully, run two ops at once.
i think i can yield more in the long run turning out two nice alternating crops with HID's than one big one with florou's
but now i got all these damn flouro's and cfl's. maybe i should build another cab and run 3....hmmm

again thanks for the tips


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 11, 2009)

your grows are so cool. lol i love checking this thread.


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> i scored two (2) 400w switchable MH/HPS fixtures today, sockets and all just got to get lamps...
> FREEBIES
> 
> so im going to divide my cabinet and hopefully, run two ops at once.
> ...


Do it! 3 is a good number, I like 3.... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> your grows are so cool. lol i love checking this thread.
> 
> 
> Shack



Thanks man  Glad to have you stopping by. I cant wait to see the sour berry and god bud start to take off!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome SomeGuy!

I absolutely LOVE this!

I'll be checking in regularly, man!
LOVE
*McFunk*


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Copy catter dirty ratter.

LOL JK. Looks great man!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 13, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Copy catter dirty ratter.
> 
> LOL JK. Looks great man!


Ha! I suppose you both could direct that at me, Crusier. Ha!
(you know, since I shamelessly liberated ideas directly from both yer' op's)

Again, SomeGuy... Freakin' exited to be in on the genesis of this journal.

*Thanks!*
LOVE
*McFunk*


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Copy catter dirty ratter.
> 
> LOL JK. Looks great man!


LOL, you caught me! The bigger reflector is helping with light distribution. I had several hot spots like you have and now they are less and penetration seems even. I am looking forward to this round flowering in the cab. Still figuring out how could do a curved flouro grow too. The xtra sq ft would have to increase yield some.  Thanks for the screen idea on the back wall, I am also looking forward to seeing it in action.



McFunk said:


> Ha! I suppose you both could direct that at me, Crusier. Ha!
> (you know, since I shamelessly liberated ideas directly from both yer' op's)
> 
> Again, SomeGuy... Freakin' exited to be in on the genesis of this journal.
> ...


It is all about taking other peoples ideas and combining what works for you and making it your own. If I help one other person it really is worth it. If more and more people just grow their shit then the powers that be wont be able to stop us all. 

Peace and love.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Proof is in the puddin... or bud in this case... LOL Anyway, here are some curing shots of my latest.

First four are my unknown bag--seed. It is BOMB! Like OMG smell already and taste... and high.  I am pulling a clone of it from the flouro cab tonight or tomorrow.

The last four are the Blue Mystic. Produced really well this time. Flouro cab has the last of this and I dont think I am gonna keep it any more. I have had it for a while now. Great night time smoke though. Best round with it so far too.

Here we go:


----------



## Knickers (Nov 13, 2009)

Nom nom nom nom!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 13, 2009)

I see plenty of sugar on those buds SG. Nice.
Enjoy the fruits of your labor. Well done again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful buds man, thanks for the shots.

Did you toss them on a scale yet and get weight?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Beautiful buds man, thanks for the shots.
> 
> Did you toss them on a scale yet and get weight?


I got a solid 5 zips. I really want to get closer to the 1/2 lb mark in this cabinet. (just for fun  )

I think the flouro cabinet will yield about 2 or so like normal. MMMM just in time to be cured for Christmas.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Nom nom nom nom!





Mammath said:


> I see plenty of sugar on those buds SG. Nice.
> Enjoy the fruits of your labor. Well done again.



Thanks!  I am pretty stoked this time around. The bag seed was a surprise. It is super good. Sour yet kinda skunky. super strong sour smell that is awesome... KInda sweet and sour...LOL. I am gonna try to get a flowering cutting from my other cabinet. 

Luvin your grow this round too mam.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

Bump for me


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome buds!! especially like your bagseed nugs, those red hairs are gorgeous. "I like those redheads man."
what "scale" are you measuring those buds in? 1/4? 1=10? haha
really awesome harvest! Congrats on a job well done!!


Shack

PS
Germination begins in 15 days, i'll be sure to pass you the link for it.
Finally getting use out of my new DIY Tent!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Shack. LOL, unfortunately they in 1 to 1 scale...LOL Still not bad though. I have to save a copy of the bagseed soon. The smell/taste is incredible and the first week of curing isnt even done.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 14, 2009)

im really loven this hempy , a little shitty 2-3 in clone groes to 15inches in 3 weeks under floros , sweet !! katie bar the door this summer 30gal tote under the southern sky its gonna b huge . i really like it when peeps grow bag seed and especally mexi schwag it is very possible 2 come across some killer genes . good growen and ure buds look yum yum


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the props pinkjackyle and welcome!  All my bagseed comes from pretty dank stuff... but I know there are probably some that are better than others. All of em are from bags I had in CA so it could be anything. I have grown mexi before though and come out with some decent looking plants too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2009)

Update! End of first week in the hps cabinet. (vegging cycle)

Took clones of the bagseed, sour berry, and god bud.

Flouro cabinet is in the 6th week of flower and got their first dose of gravity tonight. They swell from here on.  

Heres the pics:


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahhh... the beginnings of another great venture.
I love seeing where it starts!
Always plugged in to your grows dude with great expectation 
Looking good SG.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Boy, that sure is an even canopy under those floros.
How many ya got under there? Is that the bag seed?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Ahhh... the beginnings of another great venture.
> I love seeing where it starts!
> Always plugged in to your grows dude with great expectation
> Looking good SG.


Thanks mate! I love dropping in on yours too. U are very close! no new begginings for you and your heat though 

Always like having you drop by for a peek. 


cruzer101 said:


> Boy, that sure is an even canopy under those floros.
> How many ya got under there? Is that the bag seed?


There are 5 plants. 2 in 1.5gl containers and 3 in 64oz. The two in the big ones are Blue mystic and the smaller 3 are the same bagseed I just harvested. Thanks for the compliment on the scrog, its tough to get em all about the same height in there..LOL


----------



## McFunk (Nov 19, 2009)

Those are beautiful sights to behold, man!

I can't wait for the 'bolic to show it's stuff! 

Freakin' awesome, SomeGuy. Always dig your up dates.

McFunk


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 19, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the scrog, its tough to get em all about the same height in there..LOL


You got it bro,
I know how long it takes to get those little bitches to do what you want.
Yea, I can tell you got some time invested in that one.

When training I have always stopped at two weeks into flower but I get a bit more height then I see here. Whats your rule of thumb as to when you stop? Is it when you see a bunch of pistils?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> You got it bro,
> I know how long it takes to get those little bitches to do what you want.
> Yea, I can tell you got some time invested in that one.
> 
> When training I have always stopped at two weeks into flower but I get a bit more height then I see here. Whats your rule of thumb as to when you stop? Is it when you see a bunch of pistils?


It is different for flouro vs. hps. In Flouro I tie down for about the first 3 wks or so as to keep the bottom buds still getting some light penetration. I also only fill the screen to half before flipping to keep it low.

In the hps cabinet I tie down for the first 2-3 weeks and not past. I have found that if you let the hps cabinets get taller the light penetration is still good, you just get a bit more yield.

your hps cabinet is looking pretty even right now. 

I am working on the parts for my auto-feed system, so more R&D is under way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Those are beautiful sights to behold, man!
> 
> I can't wait for the 'bolic to show it's stuff!
> 
> ...


I cant wait either. It is always a fun time! I am excited for the new year as I will be getting some new supplements to play with and maybe a couple other toys for my last several grows in these cabinets.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 19, 2009)

as i smoke , was wondering if uve considered doing 2 in 3gal buckets under those t5s ? might increase bud size , i enjoy being a sharp pain in tha a$$


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> as i smoke , was wondering if uve considered doing 2 in 3gal buckets under those t5s ? might increase bud size , i enjoy being a sharp pain in tha a$$



I have done bigger containers in the flouro cab and it makes no difference on yield. I think it really is just a light penetration issue. I run 220w of compact t-5 and I still think If i switched to a 250w hps I would get better results. I may in-fact just do that after the new year. Then I could have two hps cabs pumping out the bud.


----------



## Cannabud (Nov 21, 2009)

hey mN, VERY NICE GROW! it is an exact blue print of my intentions. I see you refer to your cab size as 14x28...what is the third dimension. how many cubic feet in your cabs and how much air do you move. my question mark key doesnt work, so ignore my lack of proper grammer. also,m what height from your plants is your hps...im trying to design a cab with the absolute minimum heightr and maximum lateral space for a 400w hps bulb. your screen is 4 feet square (well, parbolically shaped of course) do you think a larger screen would equal more yeild or is the use ful light sphere maxed out in your design. congrats again, you are by far one of the most useful ppl on this site!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2009)

Cannabud said:


> hey mN, VERY NICE GROW! it is an exact blue print of my intentions. I see you refer to your cab size as 14x28...what is the third dimension. how many cubic feet in your cabs and how much air do you move. my question mark key doesnt work, so ignore my lack of proper grammer. also,m what height from your plants is your hps...im trying to design a cab with the absolute minimum heightr and maximum lateral space for a 400w hps bulb. your screen is 4 feet square (well, parbolically shaped of course) do you think a larger screen would equal more yeild or is the use ful light sphere maxed out in your design. congrats again, you are by far one of the most useful ppl on this site!!!


~I think the height is 72" for the whole cabinet height. Not sure how big just the grow chamber is, will have to take a measurement when lights on.

~I have a 300cfm inline fan pushing air through a big can carbon filter in the top of the cabinet. There are holes in the top of the cab with register covers to allow that air exhausted into the chamber to exit passively (less noise).

~I am about 20" or so from the lamp center to screen. As the plants grow they get closer to the light. However, if you air-cool the light separately from the grow you could get much closer. Cruizer has a great journal with his cab and air-cooled lights.

~I could handle probably triple the square ft of screen if I had the space. I think that footprint would max out the usable light in this setup. Meaning... that if I had the space I think I could get very close to pulling a pound from this 400w lamp.

Thanks for stopping in, glad I can/have helped you out. Half the fun is engineering the setup.


----------



## Earl (Nov 22, 2009)

Are any cab growers using C02 ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 22, 2009)

I find using co2 in a cab is tough because of the size.
My cab heats up too fast. Have you tried it guy?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2009)

Earl said:


> Are any cab growers using C02 ?





cruzer101 said:


> I find using co2 in a cab is tough because of the size.
> My cab heats up too fast. Have you tried it guy?


I have not but have wanted to. I think there was one guy who made the mega mooby of all grow cabinets. His build etc.. is here:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/70716-building-stealth-super-cabinet-least.html

I think that if I used about a 300 cfm inline to cool the 400w light I would not need to exhaust the grow area continually. Then I could just keep the environmental controls at 85 or 90 degrees so the room would exhaust less often. I would also need intake dampers to keep all the air in. This way I could introduce CO2 and have it stay around for a bit at a time. Problem is engineering such a setup into a small space. Eventually I think I will be able to build what I need and get it running. I already have a 20lb tank, just need the other junk and a good design and Id be rockin.


----------



## Earl (Nov 22, 2009)

I think c02 would really speed up your grow.
Hope you get it rigged soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2009)

On another note.... I am thinking about some new nutrients after the new year. I am getting gifted some Hornsbys big bud and some bud blood. I have been looking at iguana juice from AN. I think I will still use the BMO Super Plant Tonic as I have never used anything so effective on roots. Just looking to try these out, chime in if any of you have experience with these.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2009)

Earl said:


> I think c02 would really speed up your grow.
> Hope you get it rigged soon.


I am working on a custom built cabinet design that is modular (breaks into several movable pieces). I intent to have one modular piece hold all the plumbing and gadgets. Hopefully I can get it worked out in the small space I will have. 

Thanks for the encouragement Earl.  Glad to see you peeking in.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 23, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I am working on a custom built cabinet design that is modular (breaks into several movable pieces). I intent to have one modular piece hold all the plumbing and gadgets. Hopefully I can get it worked out in the small space I will have.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement Earl.  Glad to see you peeking in.



Hey, Someguy.

Love the modular idea. That's where I'm headed with my current build.
I've been thinking Co2 as well...
Been thinkin' I could put dampers on solenoids that close while the gas is introduced. 
I don't think I'll turn off the blower after closing the intake damper, only the fans. I think the negatively pressurized cabinet may just suspend the gas around the foliage longer. I'm guessing. 

I wanna' see your plans, buddy!

*McFunk*


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Hey, Someguy.
> 
> Love the modular idea. That's where I'm headed with my current build.
> I've been thinking Co2 as well...
> ...


For CO2 to be really effective you need to not be exhausting the room. It would be easier to just put a pressure damper on so that when the room is not exhausting the intake closes... and when the exhaust kicks on the pressure pulls it open. The idea is to confine the co2. The only real way to do this is to air-cool the light and set up the room scrubber on an enviro controller. I wish I knew what i know now when i started building these cabinets. Live and learn... 

I will take some shots tonight during feed. The hps cabinet is really rockin along. Probably just another week and it will get thrown on 12/12. The flouro cab is getting closer. Start of Week 7 flower fro the them. I should have clones ready to start in there behind them soon too. Thanks for stoppin in mang.


----------



## Cannabud (Nov 23, 2009)

so am I to understand that your floro grow space and your hps grow space are housed in the same cabinet? or do you have two sperate cabs with exact same dimensions? I am curious if you or anyone interested in this type of growing would know how to figure out the maximum distance from your bulb your useful light sphere would be...well, useful with any size bulb. for example, you say your 400w bulb is 20 inches away from the center of the screen. it appears as tho your parabolic screen is roughly symmetrical meaning if you were to continue your screen around the bulb you would have a 40 inch circle with a bulb in the center. which would have the bulbs sphere aprrox 3.5 feet in diameter, which would mean someone wanting to build a cab would have to allow interior room for that sphere. now if you moved the screen closer to the bulb you would decrease the surface area of the screen unless you allowed the screen to wrap further around the aforementioned circle. So my thought is, if you claim you could triple the screen size, would you keep your parobolic curvature and wrap further around the bulb or would you increase the distance between bulb and screen? I would imagine you would hit a point where the plant would grow up even tho your light source is down in terms of gravity? I guess the possibilty exists that one could increase the depth of your cab 3 fold and place two more sets of screen, slanted at 22.5 degree angles to creat the bottom quadrant of a sphere, none of wchic would every rise above "level" with the bulb. whatever the case, I am cuirious what you think about the most efficent way to construct a cab with 3 times the screen space you have now and still keep the whole screen budding evenly. 

Thanks for the awesome vat of knowledge, if I knew how to give you rep points, I Would.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2009)

i've been lookin for ages for some info on scrogging and your journal seems the one. nice work man. oh... while i'm here when do you actually put the screen on. im in my last week of vegging too late or what?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Cannabud said:


> Thanks for the awesome vat of knowledge, if I knew how to give you rep points, I Would.


Your welcome!  I am working on the whole lamp vs distance from screen. obviously my setup is limited by my space to the sides are closer to the lamp than 20" if they get that high. If I air-cooled my light I could get the light closer to the screen and it would be more the way your thinking with screen equa-distant from the lamp. The plant does grow up, no matter what.
So really if I had a wider and deeper screen and I could get more out of my lamp. I am by no means using all the available light space the 400 can cover. If I had scroged when I was in my rather large closet I think my yields would have been more than 1oz per plant.

With these things in mind... I have been thinking about a cabinet 24" deep by 36" wide (interior dimensions). I Think I could keep the height down to 4.5' . However.. That is just the space needed for the grow, not all the plumbing (fans etc). I want to build a cabinet that has a space for raising clones and small plants and houses all the goods for the main cabinet. 



dura72 said:


> i've been lookin for ages for some info on scrogging and your journal seems the one. nice work man. oh... while i'm here when do you actually put the screen on. im in my last week of vegging too late or what?


Thanks! There are lots of peeps with scrog journals on here. I have only been growing this way for about 1 to 1.5 yrs now, but I love it. 

As for your question... I have put it on very late in veg before. Realize that you can do so but may break some branches. If you tie it in to the screen and need to bend some branches rub them a little between your fingers first and bend (dont snap) them over. You will want to let them recover for a week in the screen before flowering.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I fucked up....LOL I looked back at my posts a ways and realized that the flouro cab is fiinishing its 7th week going into the 8th... So I was a week off.. OOPS! Its ok though, still growing so I will probably push it a bit longer. Why is it I never write shit down?? LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

Update!

hps cab is 2 wks into veg cycle. I think I am flipping this weekend.

Flouro is on week 8 this week and going quick towards done.

Clones are cloning 

Stuff gets here soon for the auto-feed setup. So more engineering soon.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 24, 2009)

whats the idea for the auto feed? as far as basic design, air pump and displacing the water, or using a water pump?


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> whats the idea for the auto feed? as far as basic design, air pump and displacing the water, or using a water pump?
> 
> 
> Shack



Water pumps on 7 day timers with drip system.


----------



## Knickers (Nov 24, 2009)

Fuck I love that t5 grow! Looking good bro! What with all the droopiness with the parabolic-ladies?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Fuck I love that t5 grow! Looking good bro! What with all the droopiness with the parabolic-ladies?


They are still coming around from getting their roots to the rez. I have to feed huge in the N department for the first couple weeks of transplant. They are just starting to get a little darker green. They must be dark green before switching to 12/12. 


T-5 is always frosty. Just not as big of a producer. I am really interested in Cruizers results from the CMH bulb he is running. I think the blue spectrum makes more crystal.


----------



## Knickers (Nov 24, 2009)

At my last job I had access to hundreds of t5s, and as the senior manager no one would have known *cries* I just couldnt find enough quick info on them compared to CFLs. Damnit. Would have been a lot easier and cheaper!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

Update! Engineering:

~Installed drip system to 12 gl rez. Specs
-190glph submersible water pump (harbor freight, got 2 of em)
-irrigation drip kit (harbor freight)
-1/2" ID hose and hose clamp
-hose to quad 1/4" barb
-elbow
*I had the res with two 20gl air pumps on stones in the bottom of a rough neck Rubbermaid.
...Still need a seven day 120v timer to complete the system. I have another pump for the other cab. just need a rez and figure I can use the same timer for both. Will water an hour before lights on for safety. 

Here are the pics:


----------



## dingbang (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice upgrade.

Hempie 2.0 has arrived.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2009)

dingbang said:


> Nice upgrade.
> 
> Hempie 2.0 has arrived.



Thanks! I still have a bit to work our with it. I am sure the work I put in now will pay off with less work in the future. Thats what keeps me going anyway..LOL


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 26, 2009)

beautiful irrigation! gonna have to mimic that for my soil grow i'm starting next week. might need something to water for a few days while i'm away on holiday in december. very cool and very well done. whats the GPH on the dripper heads in that kit you got at harbor freight? (i've never even thought to go there for my DIY grow stuff) multiple heads? all same rate?


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> whats the GPH on the dripper heads in that kit you got at harbor freight? (i've never even thought to go there for my DIY grow stuff) multiple heads? all same rate?


Thanks! The drippers I am not sure of. I think they are unnecessary as the pump makes more psi than they can handle. But the dripper heads attach to the stakes really well so there ya have it... LOL. I tried dropping the GPH on the pump but even on the lowest it is too much pressure for the drippers to work at their rated drip rate... so in my setup it doesn't matter. 

My whole reason was just to do less work. With this setup I should only have to refill my rez once every other week, of course I will still have to make and feed the muddy teas I make by hand (about once a week or so). Not to mention leaving for a few days becomes a lot more of a possibility.


----------



## Dradd (Nov 27, 2009)

Love your work dude... definatly some inspiration for my upcoming grow here.

Thanks for the ideas and keep it up!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

Dradd said:


> Love your work dude... definatly some inspiration for my upcoming grow here.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and keep it up!


Thanks! and welcome.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

Harvest time is very near for the flouro cabinet.  Sooon.... sooonnn...LMFAO... I am pretty damn stonned tonight. Life is good when you grow weed.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> ...Life is good when you grow weed.


Ha! That'd be an awesome t shirt

Soon?!
Richeous, SomeGuy!

Can't wait, man. We harvested last night


----------



## Knickers (Nov 28, 2009)

Shit that would be a good tshirt!

I cant wait to see the t5 harvest!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Life is good when you grow weed.


I like the saying.

Sure, put it on a teashirt. 
Let everyone and there brother know you grow weed.

Lookin forward to chop pics.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 28, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks! The drippers I am not sure of. I think they are unnecessary as the pump makes more psi than they can handle. But the dripper heads attach to the stakes really well so there ya have it... LOL. I tried dropping the GPH on the pump but even on the lowest it is too much pressure for the drippers to work at their rated drip rate... so in my setup it doesn't matter.
> 
> My whole reason was just to do less work. With this setup I should only have to refill my rez once every other week, of course I will still have to make and feed the muddy teas I make by hand (about once a week or so). Not to mention leaving for a few days becomes a lot more of a possibility.


What I do with my pump which is too strong because I only run one pot is too have a separate outlet on the main feed hose that just blows straight back into the res' when the pump is activated.
It works really well at reducing the pressure and volume of water going to my feed ring.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> What I do with my pump which is too strong because I only run one pot is too have a separate outlet on the main feed hose that just blows straight back into the res' when the pump is activated.
> It works really well at reducing the pressure and volume of water going to my feed ring.
> Hope that makes sense.


~Definitely makes sense. Seems to be doing awesome as is though. Want to talk about easy to feed now...LOL. I love it! 

~ I think I will just wait till next weekend and chop the flouro.... An extra week never hurts anything.

~I traded with my grow buddy. Got some other chronic bagseed variety and some sort of Diesel cross they made. Glad to see they got you all back to normal on this site. Get better! ... and I want a smoke report...LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Ha! That'd be an awesome t shirt
> 
> Soon?!
> Richeous, SomeGuy!
> ...





Knickers said:


> Shit that would be a good tshirt!
> 
> I cant wait to see the t5 harvest!





cruzer101 said:


> I like the saying.
> 
> Sure, put it on a teashirt.
> Let everyone and there brother know you grow weed.
> ...


Sorry guys... no T-shirt action for me. I am a "Stealth Grower"... LOL. Like I said to Mammoth.. I think I am just gonna wait till next weekend to pull the flouro.

The auto-feed system is awesome. I am hooking up the flouro cab tonight when I feed. I cant believe I never did this sooner, talk about simplifying my life...LOL

Things might get interesting. My grow buddy might score me some sort of Kush clone and a Train Wreck clone. I already have Godbud, sourberry, and my unknown bagseed. I may have to get on building my bigger cab over Christmas.... 

Thanks for following along everyone.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Update!

Added automatic feed to the flouro cabinet. Flushing them all this week with water only. There are some pics of the progress. Enjoy!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 29, 2009)

That's slick, SomeGuy.
Very clean

Pretty flowers too, man!

Thanks for the update, compadre'.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

McFunk said:


> That's slick, SomeGuy.
> Very clean
> 
> Pretty flowers too, man!
> ...


Thanks McFunk  I am stoked for anything that makes it easier. Very close on those... I am thinking that trees will fall on friday sometime.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 29, 2009)

that T5 grow looks gooooood!
whats that extra thing in the rubbermaid? i see water pump, i see air stone and i see????


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> that T5 grow looks gooooood!
> *whats that extra thing in the rubbermaid? i see water pump, i see air stone and i see????*
> 
> 
> Shack


I was thinking the same thing man

Looking excellent SG, loving that even t5 canopy


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> that T5 grow looks gooooood!
> whats that extra thing in the rubbermaid? i see water pump, i see air stone and i see????
> 
> 
> Shack





tom__420 said:


> I was thinking the same thing man
> 
> Looking excellent SG, loving that even t5 canopy


That extra thing is just a another (very small) sub pump to just move the water around in the rez. I have heard from some long-time hydro growers that the sub pumps are really better for rez situations... I guess the airstones do get nasty if not cleaned/replaced regularly.

I am just trying it out in combo...


----------



## Knickers (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah they were used where airpumps were not to keep water from stagnating. You don't need to use both in conjunction, but I'm sure it wont hurt. Clean your airstones every fortnights when youre flushing your res, h2o2 solution is the easiest way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea... I had the little sucker so I figured why not put it to good use. Can't really do any bad so why not. OH.. and I know... I always clean them with h2o2, learned that a long time ago when I did the water culture thing.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Dec 2, 2009)

$crOG <3 !


----------



## Knickers (Dec 2, 2009)

t5 harvest details man... where are they?!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

Knickers said:


> t5 harvest details man... where are they?!


They come down on Thursday/Frid. I decided to let them go a little bit.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> $crOG <3 !


huh? Dont understand.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

Update!

Day 2 Week 1 of Flower for these girls.(hps cabinet)  

BTW... Was gifted a liter of Sensizyme and 40g of Bud Blood. First dose of both on Sat. Auto-Feed is working awesome. Might even be able to conserve nutrients a little this way. After the new year I will be giving AN Iguana Juice two part a try. Along with Big Bud and a few other goodies... mwhahahahaha...LOL

Enjoy:


----------



## McFunk (Dec 2, 2009)

YES!
They're crawlin' up the back screen.
Can't wait man!

Looks delicious!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

McFunk said:


> YES!
> They're crawlin' up the back screen.
> Can't wait man!
> 
> Looks delicious!


I know! They still have a bit of stretching to do too. The Sour Berry is very Sativa in that way. Next time I will be changing things around again... LOL... I will be putting screen all the way up the sides and back and turn the lamp vertical... yup.. Vertical.  

Thinking about decking out the Flouro cab the same way too. 

Good job with your new endeavor. It will be fun to see you tune your new system.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

Update. Things came up so i siezed the time I had and took the flouro cab down. Results:

1.5gl container Blue Mystic =54g wet
64oz container Blue Mystic =42g wet
Total: 96g wet

1.5gl container Unknown =114gwet
2-64oz container Unknown =114g wet
Total: 228g wet

Grand Total of: 324g wet ...LOL! so 2.5-3oz.. Same every time. However, I have noticed nutrients make the most difference in the flouro cab as far as their influence being noticeable. I have some new stuff to play with so maybe it can help.  OH... Here are the pictures:





















Unknown Bagseed






Blue Mystic






Drying rack: Popcorn on bottom. Unknown in middle. barely loaded top rack is blue mystic.


----------



## Knickers (Dec 2, 2009)

Go the random bagseed! Do you know if its good smoke?

3oz is a comfortable yield from t5s dude.. that could get me by between harvests. Nice!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Go the random bagseed! Do you know if its good smoke?
> 
> 3oz is a comfortable yield from t5s dude.. that could get me by between harvests. Nice!



Yea its not too bad for how small the grow space is. The bagseed is the same one that was pulled out of my hps cabinet. It is really damn good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Man those buds look frosty. Great job!
So from what I see in the pics your canpoy above the screen only gets like four to five inches tall. Is that right?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Man those buds look frosty. Great job!
> So from what I see in the pics your canpoy above the screen only gets like four to five inches tall. Is that right?


yup.. . its about 4 to 5. The top 3" get the best light and then its all downhill from there....LOL The scrog is very dense though. I think its just a simple problem of more sq ft to work with at this point.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice harvest SG well done mate.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 3, 2009)

That SCRoG was cool. Happy to see you had a good harvest!
Do you cure multiple strains together, in the same jar?


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> That SCRoG was cool. Happy to see you had a good harvest!
> Do you cure multiple strains together, in the same jar?
> 
> 
> Shack


No, all in separate jars.  Thanks man!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice harvest SG well done mate.



Thanks Mammath! Man, this site is weird tonight. Cant change my skin or anything... kinda odd getting around in whatever this one is.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2009)

Added some more irrigation. Clones got transplanted in the process. The God Bud clones in the black containers still need their own water pump to make it all work like magic... but I am almost there. 

In the 64oz cups are 3 of my awesome unknown bagseed and the other 3 are Sour Berry, awesome as well. 

BTW... this has made my life so much easier. I dont think I will every hand water on a reg basis again. 

Pics:


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice someguy, I might try this one day


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice someguy, I might try this one day


You should! Soon! Life is good when you can set it and forget it.  You are dwc though right? Shit, was looking at your journal to check but instead got side tracked with the guy giving you shit for him not proving his 4g per watt... LOL. RIU attracts many a troll these days.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I know it is getting bad haha
I am DWC right now but am moving to aeroponics by the new year


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 12, 2009)

Just made 2lbs of butter into yummy Ghee.  You all know whats next. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 12, 2009)

Next I will be putting my ghee into a crock pot with some water, everclear, trimmings etc... for about 4-8hrs.

~Then I will strain the mixture into a large container and squeeze the trimmings as much as I can by hand. I will then pour boiling water over the trim that is in the strainer to extract all the remaining butter that I can.
~Next I will let it cool in the fridge until the ghee (now Bhang) has cooled and solidified.
~Then I will put it back in the crock with fresh water and heat on high for a couple hours stirring here and there... again... letting it cool and separate in the fridge. I repeat this as many times as it takes for the water to end up clear after the bath. Usually 3-5 times of this. The result is a very bright green disc that puts you on your ass when consumed in goodies. The repeated water baths remove the undesirable taste of chlorophyll. There is really only a hint of the MJ taste after making goodies with cleaned butter. 

~ Still have to figure out how much trim I have and how much bhang I want to make...LOL... I like it REALLY strong

I will try to remember pics... going to take some of the ghee now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2009)

UPDATE! HPS Cabinet. Two Sour Berries on the sides and a God Bud in the Center. 2.5wks into flower and its about a 9wk ride. The cabinet it very full at this point. I may have to add some fans for the upper parts that are close to the light. Should end up being ok though. Auto-feed is working out like a charm.


----------



## zechbro (Dec 20, 2009)

looking really nice man


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 20, 2009)

beautiful! i took your irrigation as inspiration and setup a drip of my own for my soil. i'm leaving for holiday this week and need a "gardener" for a couple days. 
amazing how well it works. drippers have been tending for me for the past couple days, under supervision. i have no doubts about my rig automating itself for a couple days!

thanks for the inspiration, and as always your grow is stunning! keep it going my good friend!


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2009)

zechbro said:


> looking really nice man


Thanks!!  I am excited about this round. 



Shackleford.R said:


> beautiful! i took your irrigation as inspiration and setup a drip of my own for my soil. i'm leaving for holiday this week and need a "gardener" for a couple days.
> amazing how well it works. drippers have been tending for me for the past couple days, under supervision. i have no doubts about my rig automating itself for a couple days!
> 
> thanks for the inspiration, and as always your grow is stunning! keep it going my good friend!
> ...


Glad it helped you man! I am all about others learning a bit. Pretty much the only reason I post on this site at all. Take care! Your stuff is looking good too!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Update. Things came up so i siezed the time I had and took the flouro cab down. Results:
> 
> 1.5gl container Blue Mystic =54g wet
> 64oz container Blue Mystic =42g wet
> ...


Thats some kool shit brother. You are the "mad scientist" of micro weed grows!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Thats some kool shit brother. You are the "mad scientist" of micro weed grows!



Thanks! lol ... MWahahahahahahahah! My Evil creation will live! Mwahhahahahhah! LOL

Imagine if I just had a little more square footage.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 2, 2010)

Back and everything looks great. Maybe a little bit of tip burn but nothing I cant turn around. Looking forward to going vertical in the next round with just the god bud. Will try to get some pics soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2010)

cool man.
so your droppin your light and growin walls?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm scrogging next grow. With my setup, it is probably the most efficient method.


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> cool man.
> so your droppin your light and growin walls?



Yea, I am gonna point the light straight down and put it on the door side and screen the whole rest of the cab. I will keep the bottom curve but I will also just grow up the whole wall next time. I figure why not...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Gypsy!! Good to hear from you... I hope to get some picture updates up tonight.



GypsyBush said:


>


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright. Update time. Took quite a few pics so enjoy. I am pretty stoked at this point. I have 4 weeks left on these. End of week 5 right now. 

I will be running the whole line from A.N. next time. iquana juice, Bud Blood, Big Bud, Over-drive and final phase. Along with other goodies.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking nice somguy I just have a few questions for you
Are you pHing the mix before feeding the flowering plants?
They are looking a little magnesium deficient so I would suggest upping the dosage if you have a cal-mag additive


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Looking nice somguy I just have a few questions for you
> Are you pHing the mix before feeding the flowering plants?
> They are looking a little magnesium deficient so I would suggest upping the dosage if you have a cal-mag additive



Yea, I ph it.. But they were alone for two weeks so the rez probably drifted a bit. I am flushing with just water then I will give them a nice tea that should fix em up really good. I could have probably made the mix a little less hot. I have been using sensizyme and it really breaks the ferts down... so much so I should have given a little less fert in the rez while gone.

I am just stoked they look this good with no attention for almost 17 days.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh yeah dude they look great, I wish I could leave my setup for that long


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 5, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Oh yeah dude they look great, I wish I could leave my setup for that long


I am still dialing it in. But at least I know I have that much freedom.  The god bud is in the center of the curve. It is bomb already, really cant wait for that one. 

Working on some other junk too, should be fun for the next several months.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

17 days, Dam!
They would all be dead in my setup. Gotta love that drip irrigation for long trips.

Lookin good man, I see that rear screen didnt do much for ya this round though.
So for your wall grow. Are you going to start them all the same height and grow into the screen or are you going to start some higher than others?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> 17 days, Dam!
> They would all be dead in my setup. Gotta love that drip irrigation for long trips.
> 
> Lookin good man, I see that rear screen didnt do much for ya this round though.
> So for your wall grow. Are you going to start them all the same height and grow into the screen or are you going to start some higher than others?


The auto-feed is so great that I am kicking myself in the arse for not automating earlier... LIve and learn.

I think I will just work them up the wall about 3/4 of the way. My setup doesnt allow for too much plant-height difference. I plan on vegging into the whole thing for a month with those three god bud clones vegging away.

I am going to build a large storage bin scrog with the same lights as the flouro scrog. I think I could become very successful with those bins. Plus they are WAY easy to move around in a stealth sort of way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

Again with an update. They seem to be recovering from the over-nute from while I was away. I get some extra goodies soon. These will be getting overdrive, gravity and eventually final phase to finish up this grow. My base nutrient will be changing to iguana juice. Pics look good though. Only additive so far has been bud blood.

.... BTW... site is taking forever to load pics... so hopefully these six (can only load 3 at a time!) made it and I will load all the rest a little later tonight.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jan 9, 2010)

You da man! Those are some very healthy looking plants! You have me all but convinced to bite the bullet and switch to Hydro nutes and ditch the soil... I know you have plans to alter your setup in the future.. I was thinking for my next run of stripping the hood from my 1000w-HPS and building a similar scrog setup as yours except with four sides.

Since I am not using a cabinet I plan on placing the entire setup on a mechanics creeper so that it can be easily moved and rotated for maintenance. The idea I have in my head is almost like a cone with a tight radius at the bottom and expanding as it grows in height. This in theory would allow me to train the plants around a vertical hanging bulb utilizing all of my lumens rather than relying on a reflector.

I would appreciate your input on this idea.

I have been a fan of your journal and setup for quite sometime now. You have really automated your grow, and I am highly impressed!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

Boulderheads said:


> You da man! Those are some very healthy looking plants! You have me all but convinced to bite the bullet and switch to Hydro nutes and ditch the soil... I know you have plans to alter your setup in the future.. I was thinking for my next run of stripping the hood from my 1000w-HPS and building a similar scrog setup as yours except with four sides.
> 
> Since I am not using a cabinet I plan on placing the entire setup on a mechanics creeper so that it can be easily moved and rotated for maintenance. The idea I have in my head is almost like a cone with a tight radius at the bottom and expanding as it grows in height. This in theory would allow me to train the plants around a vertical hanging bulb utilizing all of my lumens rather than relying on a reflector.
> 
> ...


I think your cone idea is great. Just make sure you have the right distance from lamp to screen. Cooling the lamp in a tube would help with any problems.

Thanks for the props!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are the rest of the pics... Most of the close-ups are of the God Bud.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

Things are looking fatter/phatter.  They have been on Overdrive for almost a week and they really have got a second wind in flowering so-to-speak. On Monday I will start adding gravity to the feeding schedule for a few weeks... We will see where that takes us and then I will make the decision to flush or continue. I will be using a flushing agent this time around too. Final Phase from A.N. I have heard good things about using a flushing agent so I look forward to this part. Normally I just flush with water only the last week.

I will try to get some more pics up soon. Might be Monday (which marks the start of wk 7)


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

Update. Couple weeks left. The sour berry is smelling good, so is the god bud. The sb is very sativa growth pattern wise. Ive got a week or so with OverDrive and Gravity and then it is Final Phase for a week. All is lookin good though I think.


----------



## sagensour (Jan 20, 2010)

Sickkkkkkkkkkkk Very nice job. Golf Clap


----------



## Knickers (Jan 20, 2010)

They're looking tasty, good work


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Sickkkkkkkkkkkk Very nice job. Golf Clap





Knickers said:


> They're looking tasty, good work



Thanks guys. I am pretty happy with it. Cant wait to reap my reward.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a question for you. you mentioned in an earlier post your "teas" that you brew. what amendments do you use and what rate per gallon?


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> i have a question for you. you mentioned in an earlier post your "teas" that you brew. what amendments do you use and what rate per gallon?
> 
> 
> Shack



I use Bat Quano and Worm Castings from Blue Mountain Organics. I also Use thier super plant tonic. I use about 1/2 Tbl spoon of each and about 20ml of SPT. Plus any other additives. I stop adding the quano and castings after the first 4 weeks of flower though and then just do the spt and other additives once a week. Some things I have to dose at the end by hand. Like the snow storm ultra and the gravity but that is only because they do not do well in an aerated rez. I am kind of changing things up as I am starting to use Advanced Nutrients as well. I generally start out pretty light (1/3 to 1/2 strength). I have noticed using sensizyme that it is easier to burn the plants with less nutrients. Sensizyme is supposed to break the organics down into usable food for the plants and so far it seems to do a great job... Almost too great...LOL I burnt them while I was gone because the zyme was in the rez progressively making my mix hotter. LIve and learn...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 20, 2010)

how long do you bubble you tea?
oh and the gravity, how does that work for you?
i'm still not clear what its purpose is, although i'm looking into it.


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> how long do you bubble you tea?
> oh and the gravity, how does that work for you?
> i'm still not clear what its purpose is, although i'm looking into it.
> 
> ...



If i bubble them at all it is short.. maybe 10 minutes. No negative results yet. The spt introduces a LOT of beneficial bacteria. The nutrient and the sensizyme feed them and they feed the plant. If you use any zyme product I would go really lite on the nutrients.

Gravity is a bud hardener/finisher. It basically adds density to the buds. They expolode when given gravity correctly. Use 1ml per gal to start with and use VERY lite (1/4 strngth or less) of nutes when feeding. It is a good idea to leach the soil (flush) before giving the gravity. It causes a massive uptake of nutrients and can potentially burn the hell out of your plants if not used carefully. Used correctly the results are great. I have a combination of products currently but I do still like the gravity. A small bottle lasts a long ass time too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2010)

BTW Shack those pics above were prior to being dosed with gravity. I have been using Overdrive for the last week though. Last night was the first round with the gravity. Things really pick up speed towards finish once you start the gravity. 

*** I would also NOT use gravity if you every want to revegg a plant.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2010)

BTW... Here is a short comparison from start of this round till right now:

Just rooted clones:





Then vegging in the hps cab:





Two weeks vegging in the cab:





Week one of flower:










After about 2.5 weeks of flowering:










Week #5:










Right now at about 7 weeks I think:











Pretty cool eh?  I cant wait to do the vert scrog in this cabinet. Gonna be a ton-o-fun.


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 23, 2010)

youre the man sg


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> youre the man sg



Thanks B!  It has been a lot of fun learning along the way. Once this is done I get to start the vertical scrog in this cabinet. Should be fun.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jan 23, 2010)

hey what is your overall height, from the floor to the highest point in the parabolic?
that is a pimp setup.

edit-
and are those hempy buckets on a drip system?
hate to ask silly shit, but i just found your thread, lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> hey what is your overall height, from the floor to the highest point in the parabolic?
> that is a pimp setup.
> 
> edit-
> ...


CAnt measure right now but I think it is about 4'.. abouts...lol.

Those are hempy (I use perlite only). They are on an auto-feed drip system so I don't have to hand feed.

...and welcome aboard!


----------



## IAm5toned (Jan 23, 2010)

oh ill be following ya closely.... i have an almost identical space, a tad bit wider, and i just cant seem to make up my mind, sog or scrog...lol sub'd 
im going dual 400w tho, a completely different setup on the lighting then what you got. i _really_ want to maximize my overhead space, so instead of using valuable space to run cooltubes, I came up with a way to vent/exhaust (using the cooltube principle) some high bay fixtures and am going to have them outside the grow area, so that the bottom of the reflectors are flush with the finished ceiling... (like a 400w recessed can light  ) im building it now, and when i get it up and running ill start my own journal.

but till then ill lurk on yours


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> oh ill be following ya closely.... i have an almost identical space, a tad bit wider, and i just cant seem to make up my mind, sog or scrog...lol sub'd
> im going dual 400w tho, a completely different setup on the lighting then what you got. i _really_ want to maximize my overhead space, so instead of using valuable space to run cooltubes, I came up with a way to vent/exhaust (using the cooltube principle) some high bay fixtures and am going to have them outside the grow area, so that the bottom of the reflectors are flush with the finished ceiling... (like a 400w recessed can light  ) im building it now, and when i get it up and running ill start my own journal.
> 
> but till then ill lurk on yours



Wish you luck on your setup. Post a link to your journal in this thread when you get going. Until then happy to have ya hanging out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Now Thats what I am talking about!

Dude, 
I was trying to get my buds to grow up like that but I never got the height on the outside. Maybe I should have vegged for one more week. I dont know about using gravity at this point. Isnt that to stunt them a bit by shorting the internode spacing durring the stretch? Great Grow man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Now Thats what I am talking about!
> 
> Dude,
> I was trying to get my buds to grow up like that but I never got the height on the outside. Maybe I should have vegged for one more week. I dont know about using gravity at this point. Isnt that to stunt them a bit by shorting the internode spacing durring the stretch? Great Grow man.


I use it the last two weeks before flush. It does help. I have been using the OD and Gravity together and results are good.

I think vegging up the walls a bit is a good idea in this setup, but I think a vertical setup will be even better. Only a few more weeks! My other ones are already ready to get in the hps cab.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2010)

Alrighty... update time. Here we are start of week 9. They are on Final Phase at this point... almost ready for some chop chop... Probably next week at some point.
I have 3 god bud ready to go in when these are done and they are way bushier than when this set went into the cab for screen veg... REmember.. next time I am going vertical with the lamp and gonna grow the bottom and whole back and side walls of the cabinet.

Pictures:


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)

WooT WooT!!!!


----------



## Boulderheads (Feb 3, 2010)

SG.. you are one of the most consistent growers I have found on this site.. Truly a man with a plan that works!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> WooT WooT!!!!





Boulderheads said:


> SG.. you are one of the most consistent growers I have found on this site.. Truly a man with a plan that works!!



Thanks to both of you!  I have to tell you that I dont really work too hard at this. It is kind of a side hobby since I need it anyway and have a tendency to prefer the DIY route with things. If I decide to document the next round it will be my last one... I feel the need to take a break from the documentation etc.. 

Hopefully what I end up leaving here will help some others make it work for them.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 3, 2010)

how do you keep your temps so low? sheer size of the cabinet? or amazing exhaust fans? please do tell!!


Shack


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> how do you keep your temps so low? sheer size of the cabinet? or amazing exhaust fans? please do tell!!
> 
> 
> Shack


It is a 6" 350 or so cfm fan pushing through a big can filter... so the exhaust helps. Also the cabinets are close to a cracked open window which helps too. Summer time is way more difficult to grow. I usually just shut down the hps cabinet for summer.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey SG

Havent been by in a while and MAN that is some crazy shit. Just too cool...Sounds like a good idea to try vertical. I think it would work well in your setup. 

Very NICE!!!!


----------



## Nunotmp (Feb 4, 2010)

Just read the first 25 pages..gonna take a break and read some more..

I seed a dome type type scrog a few weeks back and wanted to do it..

Very nice setup...(in first 25 pages) dont know if you have anything different..+rep
Subed


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 4, 2010)

scrog's ftw!

Im gonna scrog individual plants with each 1.5 gal container having its own screen then gonna sog all them. you'll have to check it out when I start this next run SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey SG
> 
> Havent been by in a while and MAN that is some crazy shit. Just too cool...Sounds like a good idea to try vertical. I think it would work well in your setup.
> 
> Very NICE!!!!


Thanks man. I havent been on too much but I am still at least trying to keep this up. 



Nunotmp said:


> Just read the first 25 pages..gonna take a break and read some more..
> 
> I seed a dome type type scrog a few weeks back and wanted to do it..
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. Its changed a bit but you will catch up no problem. 



notoriousb said:


> scrog's ftw!
> 
> Im gonna scrog individual plants with each 1.5 gal container having its own screen then gonna sog all them. you'll have to check it out when I start this next run SG


I would like to see that. A Scroged Sog...LOL I def like the scrog method.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey bud, I been thinking about doing a hempy drain to waste similar to yours on the bottom of my cab. Thing is I dont have much space and I got some seven inch square pots I was thinkin of using. Do you think they would be to small to grow a two foot plant in a screen? 
I think it will work.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey bud, I been thinking about doing a hempy drain to waste similar to yours on the bottom of my cab. Thing is I dont have much space and I got some seven inch square pots I was thinkin of using. Do you think they would be to small to grow a two foot plant in a screen?
> I think it will work.



I think so too. I will post some pics later today since I am home sick. I am working on a 45gl rubbermaid flowering tub... Thing is simple but awesome. I guess I am of the opinion that flowering is possible in almost any space. The screen helps control height so if you are diligent in your tying down you should have no problems. 

I want to see it when you get it going!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is my 45gl roughneck Rubbermaid bin I am building. It has room for 3 3gl containers all fed from a drip. Waste goes to the bottom of the Rubbermaid. The Rubbermaid is lined with aluminum tape and the bottom is lined with contractor trash bags. 

I still need to put a small access hatch in the back for working under the screen and still need intake and exhaust but it is almost there. 

The idea was to have an easy down and dirty way to grow. In the future I will be building a metal cabinet set up for vertical 3/4 around scrog. But this hit me as a great way to have a few side projects going without much space requirement. 

The lighting is still not done either. Those are 6 cool and I still have to add 4 warm for a total of 260w.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

Update!

I chopped the God Bud today. The two Sour Berry will probably come down tomorrow or later tonight some time. It was 82g wet of some VERY sticky bud. I was washing my hands with dish soap and it wouldn't come off. I ended up having to use iso alcohol to clean myself up. I also got a bunch of very white trim for canna butter in a few weeks.  The scissor hash was bubbly. Anyway.. here are some pics.

The god bud was a small plant compared to the other two as you can see. I feel like if I get the next round of gb very big the yield will increase by quite a bit.

The sour berrie's colas are leaning in too


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice man,
So looks like a couple more weeks veg next round with BB. Im stickin around. 
That tub is cool man. I didnt see any ventlation yet. You gonna use case fans?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Very nice man,
> So looks like a couple more weeks veg next round with BB. Im stickin around.
> That tub is cool man. I didnt see any ventlation yet. You gonna use case fans?


YUP.. I am planning on 1 month veg into the screen with the God Bud.... They are already alot bigger than when I first put this current 3 in, so I expect good things. 

Yes, case fans with some replaceable carbon filter material. simple and cheep and effective was my goal.

Thanks for sticking around.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 6, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> YUP.. I am planning on 1 month veg into the screen with the God Bud.... They are already alot bigger than when I first put this current 3 in, so I expect good things.
> 
> Yes, case fans with some replaceable carbon filter material. simple and cheep and effective was my goal.
> 
> Thanks for sticking around.


I like the new grow box 

and the bud you took down is looking good. how much longer till you take the rest down?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2010)

Just done. 

Here is the skinny:

God-Bud Plant = 82g wet
Sour Berry #1 =392g wet *(all the pictures in this post are of this one)*
Sour Berry #2 =450g wet

Total Wet Weight = 924g

25% of that is about 231g or about 8.25ounces... I usually lose no more than 70-75% of the weight from past experience... so that's probably a good rough estimate. I am pretty stoked. 

PIcs of SB#1: (will get dry shots in a week.)


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 6, 2010)

thats about 1.73 grams per watt... not too bad at all for a single 400w!

hats off to you my man


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> thats about 1.73 grams per watt... not too bad at all for a single 400w!
> 
> hats off to you my man


Indeed...


----------



## Boulderheads (Feb 6, 2010)

SomeGuy == Efficiency, Quality, Ingenuity! 

Bravo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> thats about 1.73 grams per watt... not too bad at all for a single 400w!
> 
> hats off to you my man





GypsyBush said:


> Indeed...



WELL... That was wet weight. My estimate for dry is 231g... WE will see for sure in a week. If I hit 231g dry my figures say that is about .58g per watt... Still pretty good in my mind though... LOL



Boulderheads said:


> SomeGuy == Efficiency, Quality, Ingenuity!
> 
> Bravo!


Thanks man. I almost have the vertical set up and loaded with the new plants. I will post some shots when I get them in there.


----------



## Knickers (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome harvest buddy!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 7, 2010)

Great job man, way to use your noodle.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

What a NICE "Bud Buffett"


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 7, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> WELL... That was wet weight. My estimate for dry is 231g... WE will see for sure in a week. If I hit 231g dry my figures say that is about .58g per watt... Still pretty good in my mind though... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I almost have the vertical set up and loaded with the new plants. I will post some shots when I get them in there.


lol... you know looking back i realized my math was bassackwards.... so yeah .58
still excellent for a single 400w though happy smokes


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Awesome harvest buddy!





ReelFiles said:


> Great job man, way to use your noodle.





SL2 said:


> What a NICE "Bud Buffett"





IAm5toned said:


> lol... you know looking back i realized my math was bassackwards.... so yeah .58
> still excellent for a single 400w though happy smokes



Thanks to all you guys!! I am very happy. What was on that desk was only ONE of those plants. I will be sure to take some dry shots! 

BTW.. I have almost a 1/3 of a paper sack worth of very white trim. I see some awesome canna-ghee in my future. 

OH! Here are some pics of the new Vert scrog with 3 god bud plants loaded in and ready for the ride.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think this is going to work out good for you SG. Interested to see how it goes. Have you thought about putting the light in the center and grow up all four sides in stead of three? Would make access to the back a bitch though. Just a thought...


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I think this is going to work out good for you SG. Interested to see how it goes. Have you thought about putting the light in the center and grow up all four sides in stead of three? Would make access to the back a bitch though. Just a thought...


Somebody is not paying attention...

Hey man, 1/2 gram a watt is rockin!
Between the two of us we will figure out how to get a gram a watt. You are on the right track. Isnt that about double last harvest?

Oh and for my hempy, looks like you use all perlite with a layer of hydroton on the top. Is that right?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Somebody is not paying attention...


I assume by your comment SG has done this before, oh well, sorry for the repeat, just trying to help a bro out
To clarify what I was talking about is going vertical, no reflector with the light hanging in the very center between the tops. From what I see in the pick the light is on one side in the center. The plants grow up three sides. In the very center the plant could grow up 4 sides giving more room but access would be a pain. Again if you tried this already SG I did not mean to bring up old news


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I assume by your comment SG has done this before, oh well, sorry for the repeat, just trying to help a bro out
> To clarify what I was talking about is going vertical, no reflector with the light hanging in the very center between the tops. From what I see in the pick the light is on one side in the center. The plants grow up three sides. In the very center the plant could grow up 4 sides giving more room but access would be a pain. Again if you tried this already SG I did not mean to bring up old news


This would be a great Idea, but access would be impossible in this setup and the cabinet only has 15" max depth inside. That means with the lamp and all sitting there I have MAYBE 12" from the center back wall. Any closer would be death.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Somebody is not paying attention...
> 
> Hey man, 1/2 gram a watt is rockin!
> Between the two of us we will figure out how to get a gram a watt. You are on the right track. Isnt that about double last harvest?
> ...



I have used hydroton on the top before. Lately I havent though.. but both ways work fine. Yes 100% perlite.

YES MAN!! LOL.. 1g per watt would kick ass! ...and.. I think it is almost double the last one. I think going up all three walls will work out pretty good... plus I still have the dish screen below so technically that is a 4th side right...LOL


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn dude, 15", duh, I get it now. uh, nevermind lol 

I am going to shut up now.

lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Damn dude, 15", duh, I get it now. uh, nevermind lol
> 
> I am going to shut up now.
> 
> lol


No worries man. The metal cabinet I baught a few weeks ago is huge. Like over 20" deep and like almost 3' wide and over 6' tall. I will eventually be setting that one up with a vert setup and a bunch of other junk... Probably will be a year before I build it out though. 

So I was thinking of maybe an ALMOST.. all the way around grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is the Last time with the clones after one week veg in the hps cabinet. God bud is the center one. 





Here is this time from day one in the hps cabinet:






~at least 3 wk veg i think


----------



## Boulderheads (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohhh boy ohh boyyy am I excited to watch this unfold.. Keep us posted SG.. I am very interested in how this is going to turn out for you.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2010)

Boulderheads said:


> Ohhh boy ohh boyyy am I excited to watch this unfold.. Keep us posted SG.. I am very interested in how this is going to turn out for you.



Thank you man. I am also very excited about his next run. I have hit some of the god bud popcorn buds in my vape and it is stellar! I cant wait to get some monster plants tied to the the screen and flower these suckers. They are already taking to the new home quite well. The last god Bud was a very small plant last time. This time they have a huge head start so I expect good things.


----------



## kelbreee (Feb 9, 2010)

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat job everyone!!!Tehy look F'ing aumsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2010)

kelbreee said:


> Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat job everyone!!!Tehy look F'ing aumsome!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome aboard. Everyone is just me in this journal...lol.. but your right.. everyone here is pretty good. I learned from here though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

Update. The flouro cab grow got nuked so I cut it early into trim for butter.  I tried to correct a deteriorating situation by flushing with final phase for a day and then switching to a nute load at about 1/2 strength. I think I should have ran 1/4 or less and flushed for way less than 24 hrs using the flushing solution. Nutrient uptake was so high it nearly burned off every leaf. So Beware.

I should mention that the problem was induced by me being impatient and pushing nutrient loads/types I should not have in the first place. If I was thinking better I would have just left it veg for longer so they would be healthier. They had just BARELY reverted from flower to veg since the clones were all taken in flower. THIS... AGAIN... is a lesson for me in patience. NEVER push anything when growing. Listen to the plant and all is good... Shame on me. LOL This makes me want to finish the new grow bin though.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2010)

Update! This about 3 weeks veg in the cabinet. They get one more week and I will flip the light to 12/12. They have been growing quite a bit. Last time this strain did a little more than double in size during flower. My hope is to fill the cab wall to wall. There were ph problems last week but I have it fixed and they are rockin!  Enough BS. here it is:


----------



## Knickers (Mar 3, 2010)

So you're going for more vertical scrog up the back wall this time?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2010)

Knickers said:


> So you're going for more vertical scrog up the back wall this time?


up the back and sides as much as I can.  I am giving them a 4th week of veg to get healthier and then will flip. So.... I think mid next week they will get flipped.


----------



## Knickers (Mar 4, 2010)

Will be interesting to see the effect of the new light position. Guess that's why I'm still subscribed . It's fun to watch a dialed in system get tweaked!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Will be interesting to see the effect of the new light position. Guess that's why I'm still subscribed . It's fun to watch a dialed in system get tweaked!



Thanks for sticking around.  I still mess up though. They are not as healthy as they should be cuz I fucked up on ph when changing nutrients. Ordering a new meter and tds today too. even when you got it down... you dont...LOL


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 4, 2010)

lol so true... i killed 2 clones yest transplanting cuz i am a damn klutz


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> lol so true... i killed 2 clones yest transplanting cuz i am a damn klutz



Sometimes shit happens. Usually it makes us better.. sometimes not..LOL


----------



## Shackleford.R (Mar 4, 2010)

still here, glad to see this thread is alive.
look forward to an update 


Shack


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 5, 2010)

subed....SWEET ASS CAB!!!...i'll be in the backgound


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> still here, glad to see this thread is alive.
> look forward to an update
> 
> 
> Shack


Glad to have ya around. This is my last round for a while. I will update when I flip to 12/12 early next week. Then it is just an 8week ride from there. New PH and TDS meters are in the mail. 



MEANGREEN69 said:


> subed....SWEET ASS CAB!!!...i'll be in the backgound


Glad to have ya aboard!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats where I seen that thermostat!
LOL, I just bought one of those.

Lookin good man, just checkin in.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats where I seen that thermostat!
> LOL, I just bought one of those.
> 
> Lookin good man, just checkin in.


Thanks for dropping in man. Just flipped to 12/12 today!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 9, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks for dropping in man. Just flipped to 12/12 today!


booya! and the fun begins...AGAIN!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 9, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> booya! and the fun begins...AGAIN!


Yup, last time with this cabinet.  It is fixing to be the best yet. I just got some EarthJuice microblast to add to my aresenal...LOL Seems to be helping with the deficiencies I had... Also got new ph and tds meters, helps to have working meters...LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2010)

Welll.... LOL.. I have been damn busy! Hardly any time to do updates, barely able to keep up with the growth going on in the cabinet. I am having trouble keeping it tied down and back! Had to just straight remove some bud site areas to keep it from getting too dense. They are growing at literally inches a day. I will try to snap some pictures soon. This is end of week one / start of week two for me and I still get several more weeks of stretch. I expect good things this time around since these are just monster plants. Trying very hard to finish my other grow bin since the clones are in 4oz cups and growing at a crazy rate too. 

I am having trouble getting my availability to match up enough with lights on time to take some photos.. hopefully before two weeks into flower is up. I promise something soon.


----------



## Knickers (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds good bro, keep it up


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2010)

UPDATE!

Tuesday will be 2weeks into flower. They have had a dose of Bud-Blood the first week and now have Big Bud in the cocktail from here till start of week five. Then it will be Overdrive. These pictures are just after tying down and cleaning up under the screen. I have to take vegetation away or it will just get too thick and not allow the proper amount of air to pass through the screen. They are going up the walls pretty good at this point, probably another week to two of stretching and then the buds should start to really pack on. I am excited for this round, these plants are really quite big. PH and TDS meter are helping a ton, glad I bought some new ones. 

Sorry for lack of continual updates, this is prob. going to be the last grow I document from here on. I hope the information in this journal will remain to help others do as I have done.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## HottFuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

*nice work man, shit is thick!*


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 22, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!  as always...


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks good man, May be your biggest yet.
Have you noticed any difference in the growth on the bottom screen with the light vertical and all?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Looks good man, May be your biggest yet.
> Have you noticed any difference in the growth on the bottom screen with the light vertical and all?


NONE!  Crazy growth beneath the bulb as well as in front of it. Couldnt be happier with this, cant wait to see how it unfolds over the remaining 6 weeks man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2010)

HottFuzz said:


> *nice work man, shit is thick!*





GypsyBush said:


> AWESOME!!!!!  as always...



Thanks guys! I will end up taking some time off of growing for "life" changes...LOL nothing bad just need to move on. Exciting to see a round that will yield good before then.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Mar 23, 2010)

sup bro!! i forgot about your grows, not in a bad way... just haven't been active here much lately. then i looked through your photos and remembered "wow.. this grow is fully automated!!" 

lights, drip, and fans... thats awesome.

on a side note, i hope not asking too much... but uh... could you do a thread for your ghee recipe. i'm planning to do up a batch in about a week, just waiting on my last bit of trim to dry.

oh and dude, keep it up. grow looks awesome!!


Shack

PS
if you dont want to deal with a thread, just PM it to me if you don't mind.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> PS
> if you dont want to deal with a thread, just PM it to me if you don't mind.


Yes, I will pm it to you soon. Probably later tonight or tomorrow. I have been hella busy. Putting an update in here in just a minute and then I gotta jet again. Sorry for delays, I def am not Trying to ignore anyone. 

Good job with your grow btw!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Update!

Roughly 2.5 weeks into flower. Setting buds fast this time. Should be a good turnout. About 6 Weeks left till chop chop. Im pretty excited. 

BTW, noticed yellowing on the leaf ends so I upped the ppm to about 1000, was at 850 or so before this.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a comparison:

2 days shy of 2 weeks:





2.5 weeks. Amazing what just a little bit of time will do:


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 27, 2010)

that some insane growth for 4-5 days worth


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 27, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> that some insane growth for 4-5 days worth


I know man! I have never seen the buds come on so strong/fast before. Definitely never this early into flower. I have been using some new nutrients though.

Bud Blood once during 1st week of flower.

Now on Big Bud till week 4.

They will get overdrive from 5th week through the 6th and then I will combo 
the overdrive with Gravity the 7th and clean them out for the last week.

I am also using at different times or as needed:
Iguana Juice Grow & Bloom
Super Plant Tonic (SPT)
Earth Juice Micro-Blast
Cal-mag
FF Grow
FF Tiger Bloom
Sensizyme
Bat Quano and Worm Castings

Naturally I am not OVER using any one of these and some only when things look deficient. My norm is just the Iguana Juice and the supplements with a once a week feeding of calmag, sensizyme, guano and casting, and SPT (in tea form). We will see how it all works out in the end.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, Im impressed.
Makes me wanna change my light to vertical in the middle of this grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Wow, Im impressed.
> Makes me wanna change my light to vertical in the middle of this grow.



I think it is a good idea so far. The stuff directly under the bulb is fine because there is less light discharge from the bulb there, so the heat is less and it can be close. The other stuff is all equidistant from the bulb so it all gets about the same amount from the bulb. There is no top hood keeping heat down on the tops, instead all the air is being moved by a fan from the top and is also being sucked out by the exhaust fan. 

When I build the new (new to me) metal cabinet I found, I think I would put a long cool tube in so I could just cool the light and exhaust the cab less, allowing the use of Co2 injection. Also, I would find a way to elevate a few plants to make better use of the side walls. I would continue to grow under the bulb as much as possible as well.. I mean... Why waste any light?

What I really want is build a greenhouse like you have going... Ahhhh, maybe someday. I would love to just flat out be able to give medicine to more severely disabled people. I already help several... but its not enough. No one should have to break the bank to feel better.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 31, 2010)

damn man, that comparison pic shows an awesome difference from your last batch. theyre all lookin happy and healthy.
stoked to see your new cab with the cooltube too


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2010)

Today is DAY 1 of Week Three! Whoo HOoo 

Thanks! Notorious! It will be a while before I build out the other cabinet, but in time it will happen. This round is looking pretty bomb, I will have to take pics sometime during this week to update, they are already starting to sparkle!


----------



## purplecream (Mar 31, 2010)

nice man i saw your past grow they look great. im subd.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Someguy how about some pics 

Good to see you again


----------



## Roll a Joint (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn man you got some nice plants, subd


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

purplecream said:


> nice man i saw your past grow they look great. im subd.





Tatan said:


> Hey Someguy how about some pics
> 
> Good to see you again





Roll a Joint said:


> Damn man you got some nice plants, subd


WELCOME to those who just subd! 

Tatan! Sure enough, I will take some this evening during feeding.  

~As a bonus I will take some pics of my new rubbermaid grow bin too, its pretty awesome.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

UPDATE! 2 days into week 4 flower! WE still have almost 5 weeks left to go now! Whoo HOO!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out my new grow bin!! 

It is two 45gl rubbermaid roughneck containers on top of one another. The top one has a waste drain that drains to a 5gl buckert in the bottom container and a feed line comes up from another 5gl res bucket through the waste drain. Here is what I am using:

-Screen that is in a slight curve.
-about 2.5gl containers for hempy buckets
-one 90cfm case fan. (not hooked up yet)
-two 30 cfm case fans.
-about 260w of cfl. Not all are screwed in all the way right now
-one timer for the lights
-one timer for the res feed line
-an airstone in the 5gl res and an air pump.

~These go on 12/12 next week. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## purplecream (Apr 7, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> Check out my new grow bin!!
> 
> It is two 45gl rubbermaid roughneck containers on top of one another. The top one has a waste drain that drains to a 5gl buckert in the bottom container and a feed line comes up from another 5gl res bucket through the waste drain. Here is what I am using:
> 
> ...


 do you have a carbon filter for these?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 8, 2010)

whats up someguy?...you girls look like they have phosphorus deficiency pretty bad..whats your ppm?, and what bloom nutes are you useing?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats up someguy?...you girls look like they have phosphorus deficiency pretty bad..whats your ppm?, and what bloom nutes are you useing?


big bud
iquana juice
cal mag
other stuff.

between 900 and 1000 ppm

If you read back I had a ph problem that has since been corrected, all new growth since has looked great. shit happens when the pens fail


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2010)

purplecream said:


> do you have a carbon filter for these?


I have carbon filter material covering the exhaust case fans. I use this same set up in my clone bin and in my bud drying bin. No smells yet.  The effectiveness of the material will deteriorate over time but they are cheap. It is just filters from an in-home composter or something.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh... and Mean Green, I run a ph of 6. Even though the original hempy says not to ph your mix. When my meter went down I found I was at almost 5ph at times, the plants were not happy about it.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice, your plants seem really far along.. you can already see some brown pistils.. these plants might be ready before 5 weeks


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Very nice, your plants seem really far along.. you can already see some brown pistils.. these plants might be ready before 5 weeks


Dude are you serious right now?

Zeus's Take on Harvesting. - Marijuana Growing 

Read this man.

Someguy, awesome grow. I love the ingenuity.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 8, 2010)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> Dude are you serious right now?
> 
> Zeus's Take on Harvesting. - Marijuana Growing
> 
> ...


Look at how many brown pistils he has


----------



## gumball (Apr 8, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> I have carbon filter material covering the exhaust case fans. I use this same set up in my clone bin and in my bud drying bin. No smells yet.  The effectiveness of the material will deteriorate over time but they are cheap. It is just filters from an in-home composter or something.



Hey someguy, your girls are lookin great man!

Would you mind sharing the make and model for your carbon filter material? I have had a time finding the right one and would love to look into the option that works good for you. 

Thanks and keep 'em green!


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Look at how many brown pistils he has


It's not the fact if they're brown or not. It's if the fact the bud is ripe dude. And at 5 weeks, I'm pretty sure MOST if not all cannabis plants (except ruderalis) take longer to ripen for the full effect. Do your research.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2010)

So the tub is your portable grow huh?
It sounds like you made it just in time.

Thats cool.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Look at how many brown pistils he has





YungMoolaBaby said:


> It's not the fact if they're brown or not. It's if the fact the bud is ripe dude. And at 5 weeks, I'm pretty sure MOST if not all cannabis plants (except ruderalis) take longer to ripen for the full effect. Do your research.


They do look far along. It is really strain dependent. Some plants will look further along than they really are. This is why when you judge from pistil color vs. trichome you have the potential to be off. I do judge from the "look" of the plant, but in all fairness I have been growing for years and can tell what they are "supposed" to look like. Pictures really are not a good judge in general. Lighting plays a huge part in how plants "look" in a picture. 

I have never pulled a plant before 8 weeks unless it was a botched grow.. and that does happen. This is my second time with this plant and it does start strong through the first half of flower. The weight is put on through the second half... My friend said I could have pulled at 7weeks, but I went 9 last time. I will go 8 this time because the last week let them ripen past my liking. Preference plays a large part in how long plants really take to finish. 

Peace and love to all! lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> Hey someguy, your girls are lookin great man!
> 
> Would you mind sharing the make and model for your carbon filter material? I have had a time finding the right one and would love to look into the option that works good for you.
> 
> Thanks and keep 'em green!


I am sorry! I bought the filter material at a thrift store. It was the replacement filters for those fancy indoor composting bins. I just cover the exhaust side of my case fans and it does the trick. They do need replacing now and then but for a cheap, effective alternative to running a big fan and scrubber they are worth it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So the tub is your portable grow huh?
> It sounds like you made it just in time.
> 
> Thats cool.



Yea man, just in time really. The cabinet gets the gear pulled out of it and will be gifted to a friend to play with... Maybe... that or it goes into the garbage. I finished a cloning bin and the flower bin I showed. I will probably have a few years of growing out of bins before I will be settled somewhere for the long-term. Once I am in a somewhat permanent location I will be building out the new metal cabinet I have and probably other stuff like you. Depends on the state I end up in I suppose as to how whole hog I will go. After starting growing... the real problem is I cant/dont want to stop.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats up someguy?...you girls look like they have phosphorus deficiency pretty bad..whats your ppm?, and what bloom nutes are you useing?


BTW, thanks for making me take a closer look. (+rep) After looking through a bunch of material I think they may be exhibiting Mag Deficiency caused by too much calcium. This would be my hard ass water having a bad effect. This may be a secondary problem that is still present after fixing ph. The interveinal chlorosis is on the older leaves. Also some of the small bud leaf ends were twisting and praying. My water is over 200ppm. I think I will try 1/4 tsp per gl of epsom salts to help reduce the lockout symptoms. 

I will try this for the next few feedings and reduce overall ppm to 700. Then I will pluck the hurt leaves and see if the new growth corrects itself. 

mag def:


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why not add more cal-mag+ instead of using that salt shit?
I think you said you have some on the last page, adding more would prob work better than the foot salt


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

the Cal in the Cal mag will not help the calcium toxicity that is causing his phosphorus lockout man.

from what I know about organic chemistry (very limited) the solution would be to lower the ph.... calcium is very alkaline, associated with high ph.
the high ph causes the lockout of other nutes, showing signs of def's in the plant, even with heavy feeding; whereas the actual problem is more closely related to the high levels of calcium causing the medium to become more alkaline (higher ph), not an actual nutrient deficiency. lower the ph, the lockout goes away.... calcium by itself is relatively harmless to plants; but when dissolved by acidic water, it wreaks havoc on the ph over time. your hempy, flush the fuck out of those bitches, hit them with some 5.5-5.9 ph'd additive nutes after the flush.
at least thats what i would do. but i havent grown in hydro for almost 10 years, so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> the Cal in the Cal mag will not help the calcium toxicity that is causing his phosphorus lockout man.


I am pretty sure it is a mag def caused by the calcium toxicity in the water. The benefit of the salts to free up the nutrient lock-out is different from cal mag. At least from what I was told. 

I have given cal mag at full strength the last couple of feedings. Along with some earth juice microblast (phos). The ph problem really threw things off. I think I will take it easy since they are not digressing too rapidly and flush them tonight really well. Then maybe a very light feeding. 

They are also growing very rapidly at this point... so it is hard to know what to make of it. I have to say, I might go back to using all BMO products for a base nutrient.


----------



## purplecream (Apr 10, 2010)

what's your ph level at right now?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 10, 2010)

purplecream said:


> what's your ph level at right now?



I am at 6 right now. Thats where I have always kept it through a long string of grows. I was givng advanced Nutrients a shot but will probably go back to bmo for my base nutes and only use AN's additives. I think the nutrients coupled with my hard-water are a bad mix.


----------



## purplecream (Apr 10, 2010)

^^ do you grow in soil or hydro?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 11, 2010)

Quit wackin your pud and read the fuckin journal man.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Quit wackin your pud and read the fuckin journal man.


 
Lol that was funny i was about to say the same thing


----------



## purplecream (Apr 11, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Quit wackin your pud and read the fuckin journal man.


 Fuck off..


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 11, 2010)

well if you spent more time reading and less time choking yer chicken.... you might not have to ask stupid questions


----------



## fallacy (Apr 11, 2010)

hey dude for the parabolic SCROG what were the dimensions of the cab? I want to do one too but I want to fit 4 plants in, and I'm not sure how much room ill need. I'll also be using hempy buckets. How much space is in between the bottom of the plant and the screen?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 13, 2010)

hey whats up someguy.. i was haveing the same prob in flower: cal/mag &

phosphorus deficiency... so i thought add more cal/mag & phosphorus right?.

( wrong)...i later found out that my PH was too high ( it was about 6.0) and was

locking them out...so i flushed with 5.0 water then gave them 10ml of cal/mag per

gal and some bloom booster nutes. and they bounce right back....i found out by

reading this issue of SKUNK mag "THE BEST OF THE REV"....


----------



## strictlyblunts (May 12, 2010)

This is an intense grow haha I'm subscribed


----------



## MediMary (Jun 11, 2010)

very cool grow brother.. enjoyed the read


----------



## chasthanhburns (Nov 1, 2010)

dude i hope your still doing this i aint scanned aahead in the journal. gonna read it fron the begining.
Got i couple of questions . 
im starting a room check it here
looking for advice and knowledge misty dwc to ebb and flow hopping for .5lb / 3 weeks

i have looked all over for misty grtows and they are far and in between.

1 how far into flowering are they when you take the clones.
2 how large and from where are the girls do you get the clones . ie. bottom top middle 5" 6" clones
3 are these misty or are they a a cross strain.

im gonna go on reading thanks for the in put​






SomeGuy said:


> Here are some shots of the stems of my plants. The first several are of the 3 under the dished screen and the others are under the flouro flat screen. The ones under the flat screen are in 2gl trashcans and the ones under the hps are in 6gl.
> 
> BTW, the clones were taken in flower, they do the crazy branching thing like this when you take clones that are budding. and revert them back to veg. Its a really good strategy to get crazy tops.


----------



## chasthanhburns (Nov 1, 2010)

hey man its me agian and your next post was a hot to clone in flowering! duuu.
sorry im an ideat but you man you may be a fucking god!
how they hell did you read my mind from weaever the hell you are and a year and a half before i even saw this post.

im on my knees in worship​
​ 




SomeGuy said:


> *CLONING in FLOWER*.... a how-to
> 
> I like to clone in flower since it creates some crazy branching. The lower branches are best but tops will clone. But why take away a top??? I wait till two or three weeks into flower to take my clones... sometimes earlier depending on my schedule... Im on no regime or time line to get things done, which makes it all more enjoyable for me... so heres what I do:
> 
> ...


----------



## chasthanhburns (Nov 2, 2010)

good info will look into




SomeGuy said:


> Ill stop by when I have a little more time. things have been crazy. Thanks for the compliments. Hope this journal helps someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tafbang (Dec 15, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> Here are some Shots of the first time with a flat screen. This was a Misty mom that was a little sick when going to flower and it lost most of its foliage. Still more successful than previous try's (yield was 2.5oz). This was the first time flowering with Hempy too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice, I'm going to try the Spaghetti and Meatball in the pot grow next. lol


----------



## bish97 (Jun 26, 2011)

Great thread. If you're still around, I was wondering if you could elaborate on your hempy tub/bucket cloning setup. Is it just one tub with a hole near the bottom? I can't really tell from the pics, but it looks like it might be a tub within a tub kind of deal. Just trying to learn as much as possible, thanks in advance.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

I am just posting this link to my relatively new journal. Ive you want to ask questions go there.  

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/706026-someguys-cabinet-grows-ca-mmj.html


Ive only recently been active again on here so maybe some of you I used to know are still watching this thread and will hit me up in the new journal. Take care all!


----------

